# Monte-Rosa-Umrundung



## Dantethr (18. September 2011)

Hallo, habe in der Bike 5/11 den Tourbericht der Monte-Rosa-Umrundung gelesen und bin begeistert.
Da die genauen Tourdaten in diesem Bericht nicht dabei waren, hoffe ich auf die Hilfe im Forum. 
Wer hat das schon mal gemacht und kann berichten und welche Karten sind am besten?
Sind die Swiss Singeltrailmap Karten für die Gegend i.O.?

Danke


----------



## paulaner61 (18. September 2011)

Hallo,

http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=Monte-Rosa-Umrundung+MTB

Google ergibt sehr viele interessante Links, z.B. diese:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.21732.html
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3135

MfG
Olaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (18. September 2011)

Hi paulaner61,
soweit war ich auch schon, wollte aber gerne die Tour die im Heft beschrieben ist fahren! GPS oder Kartenempfehlung usw.....
Habe auch das Gefühl das die Tour auch im Sommer recht kalt ist?!


----------



## Dantethr (19. September 2011)

Hallo, kennt niemand im IBC die gesuchte Tour


----------



## Fubbes (23. September 2011)

Das dürfte eine härtere Nummer werden. Ich bin dieses Jahr südlich des Monte Rosas von West nach Ost gequert und kann eigtl. nur davon abraten.

Die Umrundung geht vermutlich in die andere Richtung, da kann man ab Alagna wenigstens die Seilbahn zum Col Olen nehmen. Murro und Turlo bleiben aber fette Brocken.


----------



## Dantethr (23. September 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das dürfte eine härtere Nummer werden. Ich bin dieses Jahr südlich des Monte Rosas von West nach Ost gequert und kann eigtl. nur davon abraten.
> 
> Die Umrundung geht vermutlich in die andere Richtung, da kann man ab Alagna wenigstens die Seilbahn zum Col Olen nehmen. Murro und Turlo bleiben aber fette Brocken.



Hi, was kosten den so die Seilbahnen in dieser Gegend ?
Wann warst du da und wie war das Wetter?


----------



## Fubbes (23. September 2011)

Ich wollte die Seilbahn von Staffal zum Col Olen nehmen. Die existierte aber nicht (mehr). Deshalb kann ich auch nix über die Preise sagen.

Das Wetter war wechselhaft. Sonne, Wolken, Regen. Ob dich diese Erfahrung weiterbringt, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
Einzelne Regenschauer kann man ertragen, obwohl dann die Aussicht auf Monte Rosa kaum möglich ist. Wir haben ihn nicht richtig gesehen. 
An der Rif. Guglielmina (klasse!) war es ca. 10 Grad.


----------



## Long Pete (27. September 2011)

Col d'olen : schieben ab etwa 2200m(skipiste zu steil), andere seite auch skipiste. Lohnt sich nicht.
Ranzola, Palasina+Nana : empfehlenswert(landschaft, singletrack, schiebeteil).


----------



## Dantethr (28. September 2011)

Long Pete schrieb:


> Col d'olen : schieben ab etwa 2200m(skipiste zu steil), andere seite auch skipiste. Lohnt sich nicht.
> Ranzola, Palasina+Nana : empfehlenswert(landschaft, singletrack, schiebeteil).


 
Hi, welche Karten hast du denn benutzt und hast du einen GPS-Track für mich? Mir scheint als ob diese Tour noch nicht so viele gefahren sind oder die Tour einfach nicht so toll ist. Im Heft fand ich den Bericht und die Fotos einfach toll. Möchte im nächsten Jahr eine hohe Hochtour machen aber die Strecken sind ja im "Hochtouren-Thema" alle ganzzzzzzzzzz GEHEIM. 

LG


----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2011)

In der Ecke Monte Rosa sind wirklich nicht viele unterwegs. Ich habe auch fast nix gefunden bei der Recherche. 
Als Karte hatte ich Topo-Karten der Schweiz, ohne Wandermarkierungen aber nicht sehr hilfreich. Die OSM hat auch ein bisschen geholfen, aber es gibt unheimlich viele Lücken.
Am Col Olen ist die Richtung Ost-West in jedem Fall die bessere. 1. gibt es da ne große Seilbahn hoch, 2. könnte man auch bis ca. 2200 m fahren (wie schon geschrieben) und dann auf einem Wandertrail weiter hoch schieben. In der anderen Richtung ist gar nix mit fahren, nur Skipiste.

Meinen Track (Martigny-Stresa) kann ich zur Verfügung stellen, wenn ich eine Mailadresse bekomme.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Long Pete (14. Oktober 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hi, welche Karten hast du denn benutzt und hast du einen GPS-Track für mich? Mir scheint als ob diese Tour noch nicht so viele gefahren sind oder die Tour einfach nicht so toll ist. Im Heft fand ich den Bericht und die Fotos einfach toll. Möchte im nächsten Jahr eine hohe Hochtour machen aber die Strecken sind ja im "Hochtouren-Thema" alle ganzzzzzzzzzz GEHEIM.
> 
> LG


http://www.escursionista.it/quadrocartegenerale.html
und 1/25000 Italien.
Hochtouren gibt dort menge, genau wie schiebestrecken.
Aber Landschaft immer tol und selbst Italiener mit mtb gibt es fast keine unterwegs. Alta via1+2.
Passo Monte Morronach oben schieben ab staumauer (2858) bis unten im  macugnan unendliche schieberei. Niemals wieder.
Col Turlo (2738) ab kleine meer schieben, nach unten schwer(auch schiebestrecken
 Col di Valdobbia (2480) 75 % schieben nach oben +unten. Letzte stcuck von downhill sehr schwer.
Col di Bettaforca (2672) Skipiste.
Ranzola fast alles fahrbar, am ende sehr schöne singletrack en balcon 
Palasina piste bis  2500 hms nicht  schwere schiebestrecke bis oben, downhill  +- 35% zu fuss.
Col de nana sehr   empfehelenswert fahren bis grand tournalin hutte, s halbe stunde schieben bis oben.
downhill singletrack viel fahrbar weinig zu fuss.Chamois-Chatillon piste een balcon. Nachteil nana : cervina kan man nicht sehen.
larissa downhill menge zu fuss, steinwuste.

Gps track finde ich nicht zuruck, ich frage mein kumpel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (16. Oktober 2011)

Long Pete schrieb:


> http://www.escursionista.it/quadrocartegenerale.html
> und 1/25000 Italien.
> Hochtouren gibt dort menge, genau wie schiebestrecken.
> Aber Landschaft immer tol und selbst Italiener mit mtb gibt es fast keine unterwegs. Alta via1+2.
> ...



Hi Long pETE,
 hört sich ja nicht wirklich berauschend an, dein kleiner Bericht. Würdest du die Tour empfehlen oder mir lieber raten etwas anderes zu fahren?
LG


----------



## kurt1 (16. Oktober 2011)

hi wenn dir schieben nichts aus macht,lohnt sich die Runde schon.

Ich war vor 4 Jahren dort und hatte traum aussichten.
Und auf 3300 m Höhe ist man mit dem Bike auch nicht oft.

Lass dich nicht abschrecken und kämpfe dich durch.
Ich habe mir die Karten aus veloland.ch zusammen kopiert. 
Selbst die schlechten Auflösungen waren gut genug, da auf die hohen Pässe nicht viele Wege führen.

Viel Spass und Kette rechts

Kurt


----------



## Dantethr (16. Oktober 2011)

Hi Kurt, dass macht mir wieder Mut

Jetzt müssen Karten her und dann wird mal intensiv geschaut.

LG


----------



## kurt1 (17. Oktober 2011)

hi

das hört sich schon besser an.

beim Turlo habe ich  ca 1300 hm geschoben.
Vor Alagna musst Du auf der Hütte (Pastore oder so) übernachten, die war sehr schön.
Wenn Du die Lift in Alagna und Stafa nimmst bist Du ja ruckzuk in Cervinia.

Ich bin damals über den Cime Bianche (3000m) und habe den Hang gequert zum Theodul. Dabei verliert man fast keine Höhenmeter. Aber der Cime Bianche (3000m) ist wildes schieben und tragen (>1000hm). Ich denke der andere Pass (im Süden) nach Cervinia ist entspanter.

viel Spass

Kurt


----------



## Carsten (20. Oktober 2011)

Achim Zahn hat in seinem Buch ne recht genaue Beschreibung drin:


Mountainbike Trails: Auf alten Militärstraßen um die höchsten Berge der Alpen
Von Achim Zahn


----------



## Dantethr (20. Oktober 2011)

Carsten schrieb:


> Achim Zahn hat in seinem Buch ne recht genaue Beschreibung drin:
> 
> 
> Mountainbike Trails: Auf alten Militärstraßen um die höchsten Berge der Alpen
> Von Achim Zahn



Danke Carsten, bist Du die Tour schon gefahren? Kennst du das Buch, und wenn ja beschreibt es meine gesuchte Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (20. Oktober 2011)

Man könnte ja wenigstens die Eckdaten als Info nennen, nicht jeder kauft sich die BIKE, eine Runde gibt es z.B. hier. Müsste eigentlich jeder finden können. Da hats Herr Zahn wieder etwas übertrieben, obwohl das Buch für die Planung wirklich gut ist.

Und wer solche Fragen stellt



Dantethr schrieb:


> Habe auch das Gefühl das die Tour auch im Sommer recht kalt ist?!



sollte unter Umständen lieber eine Nummer kleiner anfangen.


----------



## Long Pete (31. Oktober 2011)

Mach einfach und versuche mahl ostliche alternativ(schweizer 1/25000 karte)fur monte moro.
Schlimmer kan es nicht sein.
Cime Bianche ist wunderschön.
Valle 'dAosta  ist geheimtip. Landschaft gibt es nirgenwo anderes.
Schieben is am fast jeden col dabei(oft uber 500hm nach oben, teilweise auch nach unten).
Mir fehlt in dierer gegend nur der Col de Fenêtre.
Einsam, wild und habe da noch niemals ein andere mtb'er begegnet.
Am besten nicht alleine machen. 
Achim Zahn : sei vorsicht mit seine zeitangaben wann unterwegs mit merhtagesgepack.  Entweder er ist superman oder pinocchio denke ich ab und zu. zb col de riedmatten.


----------



## Dantethr (5. November 2011)

Long Pete schrieb:


> Mach einfach und versuche mahl ostliche alternativ(schweizer 1/25000 karte)fur monte moro.
> Schlimmer kan es nicht sein.
> Cime Bianche ist wunderschön.
> Valle 'dAosta  ist geheimtip. Landschaft gibt es nirgenwo anderes.
> ...



Hi Long Pete,werde deine Hinweise beherzigen.
Buch und Karten sind bestellt, der Winter gibt ja genug Zeit zur Planung. Denke es wird sich schon etwas schönes finden und
 melde mich wenn die ersten Entwürfe fertig sind

Schönen Dank Dantethr


----------



## Dantethr (19. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, 
ich habe mir jetzt Karten gekauft und werde die Tour am 10 Juni fahren.
Leider waren die 45 für die SwissSingleTrailMap zum Fenster raus geschmissenes Geld. Die taugen nichts, habe mir jetzt die Kompasskarte Nr.:88 gekauft, für nur 7, und bekomme am Mi. die Nr.:87 und bin jetzt viel weiter.

Start-Anreise : Saas Fee, mit der Seilbahn zur Britania-Hütte, dort den Sonnenuntergang und am nächsten Morgen den Sonnenaufgang bewundern

Tag1: Von der Britaniahütte runter nach saas Almagnell-Stausee Mattmark-Monte Moro (jetzt weiß ich noch nicht ob ich oben übernachte oder die Abfahrt nach Macugnaga noch machen sollte)

Tag2: Monte Moro oder Macugnaga-Col d Turolo-Alagna

3Tag: Alagna-Col d Olen (runter soll aber nicht so toll sein)-Gressoney

4Tag:Gressoney- jetzt fehlt mir die Karte aber ca. so Bettaforca Pass-Theodulo Pass

5Tag: Theodulo-Zermatt ???

6Tag: Zermat-Täsch ?

Die Britania Hütte und die Hütten am Monte Moro sind leider nicht bewirtschaftet, also muß Essen mit nach oben

Bin über alle Anregungen und Tipps dankbar


----------



## Fubbes (19. Dezember 2011)

Wie oben schon geschrieben, Alagna - Col Olen -> Seilbahn. Ob's runter neben den Skipisten noch nen Trail gibt, weiß ich nicht.
Seilbahn bietet sich auch von Staffal zur Bettaforka an. Das dürfte sonst eine Schiebeorgie werden.

Am Ende natürlich Bericht!


----------



## Bjoern_U. (19. Dezember 2011)

ich kenne die Runde zwar nicht, sieht aber nach einer interessanten Ecke aus. (wenn nur der Schweizer Franken nur endlich mal wieder günstiger wird...) 
aber wenn ich mir in gpsies die zu erwartenden Höhen so anschaue, könnte das mit dem Startdatum 10.6. bei einem langen Winter bzw. eventuell noch kommenden großen Schneemengen eng werden.


----------



## Fubbes (19. Dezember 2011)

Die italienische Seite ist weniger interessant. Höhe Pässe, tiefe Täler, viele Skipisten, schöne Abfahrten Mangelware, dafür hoch sehr viel Schieberei. Turlo und Moro kenne ich zwar nicht, die dürften das Bild aber kaum verbessern. Mich zieht es da erst mal nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Dantethr (19. Dezember 2011)

aber wenn ich mir in gpsies die zu erwartenden Höhen so anschaue, könnte das mit dem Startdatum 10.6. bei einem langen Winter bzw. eventuell noch kommenden großen Schneemengen eng werden.[/quote]


Hi, leider bleibt nur dieser Termin. Früher bringt nichts, später Unterricht und Prüfung und noch später (Ferien) 4 Wochen Urlaub mit der Familie in Italien, noch viel später keinen Urlaub mehr


----------



## Dantethr (19. Dezember 2011)

am  Col d Olen kann man (laut Karte) auch noch etwas höher Starten.
Der Stolemberg hat auf der Westseite noch einen Weg der vielleicht die Skipiste ersetzen kann?


----------



## Dantethr (19. Dezember 2011)

Habe jetzt Karte Nr. 87 und poste die restlichen Tage der Tour in den nächsten Tagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (20. Dezember 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Die Britania Hütte und die Hütten am Monte Moro sind leider nicht bewirtschaftet, also muß Essen mit nach oben
> 
> Bin über alle Anregungen und Tipps dankbar


Hallo Dante,
nimm's mir nicht übel, aber ich lese aus deinen Posts eine gewisse "fixe Idee" raus.
"Es geht nur am 10. Juni" - das ist mE eine denkbar schlechte Grundvoraussetzung für eine mehrtägige alpine Tour, bei der du mit Garantie mehr schiebst als fährst.

Du hast die Tourenbeschreibungen des Users gelesen, der den GPS-Track auf gpsies gepostet hat?


> Dieser Tag war der härteste MTB Tag meines Lebens. So eine Tour überhaupt in ein Buch einzubauen (Achim Zahn) schlägt einem Fass den Boden ins Gesicht. Hier ein MTB mit zu nehmen ist genau so sinnvoll wie ein Aquarium mit zu nehmen (obwohl bei einem gefüllten Aquarium hätte man noch eine Notration Fische als Proviant dabei). Also nur wenn man bekennender Masochist ist, und eine drei Stunden Wurzelbehandlung beim Zahnarzt (natürlich ohne Narkose) so richtig genießen kann, macht diese Tour spass.


Stell dir die ehrliche Frage, ob du weißt, worauf du dich da einlässt.
Du hast Tourenpartner hoffe ich. Die wissen auch, was auf sie zukommt?
Alpine Erfahrung? - Ausreichend vorhanden? Bei allen?
Dein Fahrkönnen ist bergab so gut, dass du dir bergauf den Stress antun willst?

Nicht dass ich dir die Runde ausreden wollte, aber manche deiner Posts lassen mich daran zweifeln, ob du wirklich weißt, was du dir da vorgenommen hast.
Ich hoff, ich täusch mich.



Ach ja: Hütten, die nicht bewirtschaftet sind, könnten auch generell in Italien geschlossen oder nur mit (Sektions)-Schlüssel zugänglich sein.
Mach dich jedenfalls vorher schlau.


----------



## dave (20. Dezember 2011)

10. Juni ... das kommt mir auch arg früh vor. Ansonsten kann man sich dort definitiv eine schöne Runde zusammenbasteln.

Zum Col d'Olen ... Skipiste muss ja nicht wirklich sein.  Wobei zumindest der Trail ganz nett aussah, welcher sich der unterhalb der Mittelstation durch das steilere Gelände schlängelt.
Falls Du Isartrails Fragen bejahen kannst, dann würd' ich an Deiner Stelle lieber etwas mehr Zeit einplanen und mir einen südlicheren Übergang ins Lystal und Val d'Ayas suchen. Schließlich ist auch der Pass bei Bättforko denkbar langweilig. 
Der Passo dell' Alpetto z. B. war bis auf die ersten Meter ganz nett. 
Passo di Rissuolo ist ab dem Lago Nero bergauf ziemlich verblockt. Sollte bergab aber ganz brauchbar sein. Wobei wir dummerweise andersrum unterwegs waren und ich daher keine Fahreindrücke habe! 
Sofern Ihr mindestens S3-Trails mögt, sollte es mit beiden Pässen jedoch passen. 
Das Spissiocoll könnte auch eine Alternative sein. Und nach Westen weiter gibt es ja diverse Möglichkeiten!

Es ist auf jeden Fall eine tolle Gegend, mit Aussichten auf Monte Rosa, Matterhorn, Mont Blanc und Gran Paradiso.
Ich hatte auch schon überlegt so eine Runde zu drehen. Aber ich würde lieber später fahren. Mitte/Ende September ist man dort z. B. ziemlich alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Dantethr (20. Dezember 2011)

dave schrieb:


> 10. Juni ... das kommt mir auch arg früh vor. Ansonsten kann man sich dort definitiv eine schöne Runde zusammenbasteln.
> 
> Zum Col d'Olen ... Skipiste muss ja nicht wirklich sein.  Wobei zumindest der Trail ganz nett aussah, welcher sich der unterhalb der Mittelstation durch das steilere Gelände schlängelt.
> Falls Du Isartrails Fragen bejahen kannst, dann würd' ich an Deiner Stelle lieber etwas mehr Zeit einplanen und mir einen südlicheren Übergang ins Lystal und Val d'Ayas suchen. Schließlich ist auch der Pass bei Bättforko denkbar langweilig.
> ...



Danke Dave,

für die vorgeschlagenen Alternativen. Hast du Tipps zu den Übernachtungen in der Gegend?

Die Zeit ist nächstes Jahr ein echtes Problem bei mir. Muß wohl nochmals bei meinem Dienstplaner betteln gehen, um Urlaub im Sept. zu bekommen


----------



## spectres (20. Dezember 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Start-Anreise : Saas Fee, mit der Seilbahn zur Britania-Hütte, dort den Sonnenuntergang und am nächsten Morgen den Sonnenaufgang bewundern


Du meinst wohl, von Saas Fee aus fahren so weit es geht und dann tragen.


----------



## Anselm_X (20. Dezember 2011)

@Isartrails:
+1


----------



## p100473 (21. Dezember 2011)

hallo Dante,
10. Juni? warst du schon mal in den Westalpen? Das kannst du vergessen. Schnee ab 2.000 m!
 Wenn die tour bei A. Zahn mit Kondition 5 und FT 5 drinsteht, ist das etwa das schwerste, was es so gibt. Es gibt so viele leichtere touren in den W-alpen, die landschaftlich fantastisch und immer noch schwierig genug sind. 
Taste dich doch erst mal ran. Mach die Monviso-umrundung oder die tour du Mt. cenis. Da kommst du auch über 3.000 m und häng noch den Chaberton dran!
Ich bin die Mt. Rosa tour zwar noch nicht gefahren, kenne aber biker die bei der Erstbefahrung mit A. Zahn dabei waren. So etwas ohne erfahrenen guide zu machen, halte ich für einen hasardeur-trip.
Ich kenne viele touren in den W-alpen und auch einige strecken der tour( fenetre du durand,  col de torrent, forcletta alles pässe an die 3.000 m) 
aber monte Moro und col de turlo das ist nochmals ein anderes kaliber.

Volkmar


----------



## Fubbes (21. Dezember 2011)

Nana, man braucht dafür gewiss keinen erfahrenen Guide. Es reicht, wenn man weiß, was man zu erwarten hat und was man sich zu traut. Viele professionelle Guides haben weniger Erfahrung als MTBler, die seit Jahren auf eigene Faust unterwegs sind. Letztere sind auch nicht in der Pflicht ein Programm durchziehen zu müssen und können besonnen und kurzfristig handeln.

Wahr ist aber, dass der 10. Juni niemals funktionieren wird.


----------



## isartrails (21. Dezember 2011)

Anselm_X schrieb:


> @Isartrails:
> +1






p100473 schrieb:


> ... So etwas ohne erfahrenen guide zu machen, halte ich für einen hasardeur-trip....


Ich wollte es nicht so krass ausdrücken, sehe es aber im Grunde genauso.



Fubbes schrieb:


> ... man braucht dafür gewiss keinen erfahrenen Guide. ...


Nein, braucht man nicht, es reicht völlig, selbst einer zu sein. 
Nein, Scherz, wir sind uns einig: die eigene alpine Erfahrung macht's bei so einem Trip, die aber ist zwingende Voraussetzung.

Hier steckt ein wenig das Dilemma von solchen Foren mit ihren anonymen Mitgliedern.
Was wissen wir von den Fragestellern?
Nichts!
Wir kennen nicht ihre Erfahrung, ihr Können, ihr Einschätzungsvermögen und sollen blind Ratschläge erteilen.

Was hat der Threadersteller über sich erzählt, über seine Vorgeschichte, seinen Tourenschatz? Nichts!
Wir wissen nichtmal, ob er Tourenpartner hat, nur dass er unbedingt am 10. Juni los will.
Da wir nichts über ihn wissen, bleiben uns nur Vermutungen und Anzeichen aus den geschriebenen Posts, die sich zugebenermaßen als falsch erweisen könnten. 
Aber was ich da so zwischen den Zeilen herauslese, genügt mir (selbst erfahrener Guide), um zum (Vor)-Urteil zu kommen, dass da jemand ohne große Westalpenerfahrung der plakativen Aufmachung einer Fotoreportage gründlich auf den Leim gegangen ist.

Liegt nicht umgekehrt auch ein wenig Verantwortung bei den erfahrenen "alten Hasen", blauäugige Rookies vor allzu gewagten Unternehmungen zu warnen?
(zu dem Thema wär mal ein genereller Thread längst überfällig...)


----------



## Dantethr (21. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen, also zu den gut gemeinten Antworten möchte ich etwas sagen!

Wenn ihr eure Touren plan werdet ihr auch von Videos, Berichten oder Erzählungen inspiriert. Also bin  auch ich Beim durchblättern auf einen Bericht gestoßen der mir gefallen hat.
Um erstmal das Geld für die Karten zu sparen habe ich vor längerem dieses Thema erstellt, erstellt um für mich und meine Mitfahrer zu ergründe, ob es lohnend ist diese Tour oderieber eine andere Tour zu starten. Die ersten Resonanzen waren mager, haben mich aber ermutigt die Planung weiter zu führen. Mit der Verlinkungen in das Hochtouren-Thema habe ich mir eigentlich Infos zu den eigentlichen Streckenabschnitten erhofft, und bin auch sehr dankbar dafür. 
Aber es ist wie immer und deshalb fragen auch viele Biker nichts.
Es sind mehr "schlaue" Ratgeber am Start  als  Erfahrene "alte Hasen" die mit Rat und Erfahrung der IBC-Gemeinschaft zur Seite stehen. Uns verbindet doch alle die Liebe zum Bikesport!!!
Aber ich wette auch diese Zeilen werden wieder genauestens zerstückelt...
Die Wege sind in der Mehrzahl alles normale Wanderwege ( Laut Kompassbegleitheft ). Habe nicht. Or zu sterben oder die Mitfahrer in Gefahr zu bringen! Was zu dem Zeitpunkt am dem bestimmten Ort nicht geht wird nicht gemacht oder es wird z.B. geschoben.
War auch schon im August  kurz  vor dem Umbrailpass und habe abgebrochen, weil starker Nebel, Schnee und die Kälte es nicht sicher genug erscheinen ließ.
Ein anderer Biker aus der Region sagte uns wir sollten es lieber lasse und so führen wir einen alternativen Weg.

Danke trotzdem ALLEN und ich habe auch über jede Antwort nachgedacht.

Über Hinweise zu den Strecken oder Alternativen bin ich auch weiterhin dankbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (21. Dezember 2011)

Dantethr schrieb:


> Hast du Tipps zu den Übernachtungen in der Gegend?



Wir hatten Tagestouren gemacht und daher im Tal in Gressoney la Trinité übernachtet. Mit dem Hotel Dufour waren wir dabei ganz zufrieden: http://www.hoteldufour.it.

isartrails Bedenken kann ich übrigens nachvollziehen. Sie verstärken sich nach Deinem letzten Post eher noch durch die unbeantworteten Fragen. 
Allerdings bewerte ich es wie Fubbes. Es geht ja nicht um irgendeine hochriskante Bergsteigerunternehmung!
Gesunder Menschenverstand und ausreichende Kondition müssen ja sowieso vorausgesetzt werden. Und dann wird es im schlimmsten Fall einfach auf mehr Frust als Lust hinauslaufen. 

Bei hikr.org findest Du übrigens Infos zu vielen Wanderwegen, wie den zum Monte Moro. Anhand der Klassifizierungen kannst Du dann gut abgleichen, ob die Wege Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen. 
Ansonsten auch mal nach italienischen Wanderberichten schauen.


----------



## p100473 (21. Dezember 2011)

hallo Dante,
es geht doch nicht darum, deine Sätze zu zerstückeln. Die Entscheidung, ob du eine tour fährst oder nicht und wann du sie fährst, ist doch deine Entscheidung. Aber nützt es dir zu hören, dass alles easy ist und du es genauso sonnenblau erleben wirst, wie in Hochglanzmagazinen abgebildet? Deshalb frage ich ja, wieviele Westalpentouren du schon gefahren bist, und du dir überlegen sollst, ob du eine 5-er tour zu Beginn deiner W-alpen-karriere stellen möchtest.
5-er tour heißt: Kondition sehr anspruchsvoll, lange Schiebe - und Tragestrecken; Trittsicherheit und Orientierungsvermögen in alpinem Gelände, fahrtechnisches Können auf schwierigen, teils ausgesetzten hochalpinen Abfahrten erforderlich.
Und ich sage dir nur, dass ein monte moro pass vergleichbar ist mit dem Übergang am Colle di carro beim "Westalpenexpress" oder der Forcella di Forcola bei der "Diritissima" oder dem passo di scarpaco im Adamello  etc.pp
Wenn alle diese pässe für dich easy sind, dann brauchst du natürlich keinen guide und dann ist die tour gerade das richtige für dich. Wenn ich von "guide" spreche, meine ich einen wie A. Zahn und keine Lusche.
Wir sind seinerzeit die tour "Aosta-Lago maggiore" gefahren. Die ist ja sozus. von Aosta nach Martigny und durchs Wallis bis Visp deckungsgleich mit der Monte Rosa runde. Hierzu kann ich dir genug Tipps geben. Evtl. hat mein Freund auch noch digitale tourenberichte. Wir hatten seinerzeit im Hochsommer Schnee, in den Westalpen keine Seltenheit;  am Riedmatten  sind wir bei mehr als 0,5 m Schnee gescheitert über den col de torrent gings dann bei 30 cm drüber. Dafür gabs im tessin Sonne satt. 
Isartrails Einschätzung finde ich sehr realitätsnah.

Volkmar


----------



## Willem12 (23. Dezember 2011)

Wenn der downhill von Moro-pass nach Macugnaga zu schwehr ist, ist der Mondellipass, 800m Ostlich, unten nach Mondelli and Campignoli, ein gutes alternativ ?


----------



## dasfonz (27. Dezember 2011)

hey
Will Dir die Tour echt nicht versauen aber mach diese wenn möglich Ende  Juli- Anfang August oder so. 10 Juni ist super mutig, 2011 gabs am 1  Juni in Saas Fee noch 15cm Neuschnee. (Schaafskälte lässt grüssen)

Schau Dir am besten http://www.slf.ch/lawineninfo/wochen.../0601/index_DE an um das Wetter (Schnee) besser einschätzen zu können. Die haben ein nettes Archiv.



Gruss von einem Schweizer Berggänger.


----------



## Dantethr (27. Dezember 2011)

dasfonz schrieb:


> hey
> Will Dir die Tour echt nicht versauen aber mach diese wenn möglich Ende Juli- Anfang August oder so. 10 Juni ist super mutig, 2011 gabs am 1 Juni in Saas Fee noch 15cm Neuschnee. (Schaafskälte lässt grüssen)
> 
> Schau Dir am besten http://www.slf.ch/lawineninfo/wochenbericht/2010-11/0601/index_DE an um das Wetter (Schnee) besser einschätzen zu können. Die haben ein nettes Archiv.
> ...




Guten Morgen, der Juni scheint hier wohl doch sehr früh. In der Tourenbeschreibung war als " beste Reisezeit " Juni-Sept. genannt  und weil es mit meiner Dienstplanung im Juni die wenigsten Probleme gab hatte ich mich auf Juni eingestellt. Da der Juni von vielen Lesern nicht als optimal genannt wurde werde ich nach einer späteren Alternative suchen. 

Danke, und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!


----------



## -Wally- (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

bist Du eigentlich schon öfter mal in den Alpen gewesen? Die Gegend um die es Dir hier geht kenne ich zwar leider noch garnicht, aber meine Erfahrung ist wirklich die, dass es doch recht heikel ist solche Touren zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt zu planen.
Da kann man selbst schon bei längeren Nachmittagstouren im Allgäu noch Probleme mit gesperrten Wegen und Schnee und Eis bekommen. Im Juni war ich selbst auch schon mit dem Bike in den Alpen unterwegs und da gabs immer mal stellen wo aus dem Singletrail fahren schnell mal Eisklettern wurde und da rede ich "nur" von Höhen von knapp über 2000m....
Wanns wirklich optimal ist kann man aber sowieso nie wirklich sagen, Neuschnee kanns plötzlich auch mitten im August geben, von daher ist es schwierig sich Monate vorher über den Starttermin Gedanken zu machen...
Man sollte sich erstmal im avisierten Zeitfenster vor Ort aufhalten und sich dann auch mal das lokale Wetter ansehen, es kann im Sommer auf 2500m Höhe richtig gemütlich zugehen, aber auch 1000m weiter unten schon frostig werden, dementsprechend muss dann eben auch die Ausrüstung stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Long Pete (31. Dezember 2011)

Etappe 5+6 braucht's du nur ein tag.
Juni : mehr risico route unfahrbar. wegen schnee und Nässe.
Problem ist wie komst du zuruck in die Schweiz wann es menge schnee gibt? Aosta-Grand Saint Bernard(bus/mtb). 
Theodul ist einfach auch mit Schnee.
Viel andere strecken sind mit Schnee unfahrbar/zu gefährlich.
Ich habe im September 2 mal alternativ gewahlt für colle lauson(schnee).
20 bis 30 cm frischschnee ist schweinerei(sehr schwer : man versinkt immer tief bei jeden schritt das fresst energie)
Is nicht nur glat, pfad+markierungen unsichtbar.
Gps track mit viel trackpunkte kan dan hilfen.
Gibt auch kein Heli (Schnee+nebel gehen oft zusammen).
Ist hochalpin du brauchst menge kleider inklusive Kurzgamaschen und Bergschuhe. Essen fur 2 tage muss immer dabei.
Wan du hast schieberei mach diese runde nicht.
Ich habe immer alterantivroutes für wan es schneet und ) isotherm zu weit nach unten komt.


----------



## Dantethr (1. Januar 2012)

Hi, and happy new year!!

longpete danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. Wenn ich, außer im Juni, keinen Urlaub bekomme mache ich die Tour in 2012 nicht. Hoffe das es so um den 5.Sept. etwas wird, aber das weiß ich erst im Februar...

LG Dantethr


----------



## Miss Neandertal (10. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dante,

also, ich kann dir nur von der 1. Etappe abraten (Britannia-Saas-Almagell)??? Willst du da in der Falllinie runterrutschen auf Eis, Schnee und Gletscherresten?!?
Kenne die Ecke sehr gut vom Skifahren - schau dir die Stelle mal bei Google Earth an!
Besser: Saas-Fee, Maultierpfad nach Grund und weiter nach Almagell oder. Saas und direkt nach Almagell um das Mittaghorn herum.

Na dann viel Spaß!

Wir planen im August die Tour zu fahren. Infos habe ich hier gefunden. www.barbalex.ch Scheint mir ne anständige und erfahrene Geschichte zu sein.


----------



## Dantethr (12. Januar 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Dante,
> 
> also, ich kann dir nur von der 1. Etappe abraten (Britannia-Saas-Almagell)??? Willst du da in der Falllinie runterrutschen auf Eis, Schnee und Gletscherresten?!?
> Kenne die Ecke sehr gut vom Skifahren - schau dir die Stelle mal bei Google Earth an!.



Hi Miss Neandertal,
in der Swiss Singeltrail Map Nr. 35 ist ein "schwarzer" Trail von Felskinn bis Saas Fee eingezeichnet. Diesen Trail wollte ich runter und dann unten angekommen am Stausee entlang zum Moro. Der Weg von der Station Felskinn bis zur Britannia-Hütte ist mit ca. 30min. angegeben, wenn fahren nicht möglich dann halt schieben/tragen. 
Weißt du ob die Seilbahn Bikes befördert?

Danke für deinen Link


----------



## Miss Neandertal (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dante,

also, was jetzt? Von Saas-Fee (Britanniahütte) nach Saas-Fee oder Saas-Almagell?
Britannia nach Saas-Fee wäre der Weg um den Berg herum, via Plattjen..., dann kommst du aber wieder in Saas-Fee raus: FRAGE: was soll das?!

2. Saas-Almagell - Monte Moro (rechte Seite) ist klar, klassischer Übergang!
3. Ob die Saaser dich mitnehmen? - keine Ahnung. Am besten auf die Homepage gehen www.saas-fee.ch und bei den Bergbahnen nachfragen. Entweder die "Felskinnbahn" halte ich für wahrscheinlicher oder eben den "Alpinexpress". Der Weg rüber bis zur Britannia ist nichts dolles - Altschnee, Eis und später Steine; kein Problem.


----------



## Dantethr (16. Januar 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Dante,
> 
> also, was jetzt? Von Saas-Fee (Britanniahütte) nach Saas-Fee oder Saas-Almagell?
> Britannia nach Saas-Fee wäre der Weg um den Berg herum, via Plattjen..., dann kommst du aber wieder in Saas-Fee raus: FRAGE: was soll das?!
> ...



Hi,

zu 1. Der Weg zu Hütte gehört eigentlich zum Tag der Anreise. Die Tour beginnt dann erst am nächsten Tag mit der Abfahrt. Wir wollen nicht im Hotel übernachten und gleich auf die Hütte. 

zu 3. danke für die Weginfo warst du schon auf der Hütte und kannst etwas berichten

LG


----------



## Miss Neandertal (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo Dante, 

auf der Hütte war ich schon 5-7 Jahre  nicht mehr, aber sie war immer recht bescheiden. Essen war gut, Unterkunft ist im Lager. Blick in die Bergwelt ist ziemlich genial.

Infos auf der Saas-Fee-Seite: http://www.saas-fee.ch/de/page.cfm/Unterkunft/berghuetten/berghuetten_saas-fee/britannia-huette

Grüße
Annette


----------



## Dantethr (17. Januar 2012)

Miss Neandertal schrieb:


> Hallo Dante,
> 
> auf der Hütte war ich schon 5-7 Jahre  nicht mehr, aber sie war immer recht bescheiden. Essen war gut, Unterkunft ist im Lager. Blick in die Bergwelt ist ziemlich genial.
> 
> ...



Hi Anette,
hast Du dir schon euren genauen Weg für die Tour im Aug. überlegt?

Wollt ihr auch über den Bettaforca und den Olen fahren oder willst du eine andere Alternative wählen? Die Pässe sollen ja durch das Skigebiet nicht so toll sein?!

LG Dante


----------



## stan08 (17. Januar 2012)

Moin Dante

Monte Moro - Turlopass - Bivacco Lanti Theodul 2003
Hier werdet ihr sicher vorbei FAHREN.


----------



## Dantethr (18. Januar 2012)

stan08 schrieb:


> Moin Dante
> 
> Turlopass - Bivacco Lanti 2003
> 
> ...



Hi Stan,
tolle Bilder in deinem Album 

 Wie war der Weg über den Gletscher? 

Wenn du das mit deinem RR gefahren bist, brauche ich mir keine Sorgen mit meinem MTB machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (18. Januar 2012)

@Stan: Ich verstehe das nicht ganz: Warum ist da immer ein Rennrad auf Deinen Fotos?


----------



## Fubbes (18. Januar 2012)

Was eine Frage ...

Schöne Bilder vom Turlo. Da macht es nichts, dass ich ihn ausgelassen habe.


----------



## isartrails (18. Januar 2012)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> @Stan: Ich verstehe das nicht ganz: Warum ist da immer ein Rennrad auf Deinen Fotos?


Weil das für ihn das bessere Mountainbike ist, deswegen.
Jeder Jeck is anders...


----------



## stan08 (18. Januar 2012)

@isartrails
 hab da keinen Vergleich - bin noch nie mit einem mtb gefahren.
@Dante
Auf die Gletscherbegehung habe ich natürlich  verzichtet. Es waren Seilschaften mit Steigeisen unterwegs. 
 Vom Theodul ging es dann Richtung Aostatal über Colle de Nivolet weiter Richtung Turin. 
@Tiefdruck1 Ein Rennreifen erzeugt einen tieferen Eindruck

Hier ist die Tour eingezeichnet


----------



## Fubbes (16. Februar 2012)

Wen es interessiert, meine Tour von 2011 in dieser Ecke ist mittlerweile auf meiner Seite als Bericht verfügbar.

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Miss Neandertal (18. Februar 2012)

Hallo Fubbes,

tolle Seite, die du da hast - whau!!!

Werde mir einiges durchlesen für unseren Westalpencross.
Du hast aber keine GPS-Daten, oder?!

Grüße
Annette


----------



## Fubbes (18. Februar 2012)

Da ich Google-Maps eingebunden habe, muss ich wohl Tracks haben. Habe nur keinen Link darauf.
Habe die Tracks mal hoch geladen nach 
Susa-Ventimiglia: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.95551.html
und 
Martigny-Stresa: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.94964.html

Danke übrigens für die Lorbeeren.
   Daniel


----------



## Dantethr (20. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert, meine Tour von 2011 in dieser Ecke ist mittlerweile auf meiner Seite als Bericht verfügbar.
> 
> Grüße, Daniel



Hi Fubbes, schöne Seite und Danke.

Du bist ja "leider" in West-Ost-Richtung gefahren, aber Achim Zahn ist ja ein Teil der Tour in der anderen Richtung gefahren. Die Tourbeschreibung hat mich jetzt aber nicht wirklich abgeschreckt, eine Herausforderung eben.

LG Thor


----------



## Fubbes (20. Februar 2012)

... und wie bereits von mir geschrieben, gibt es in Ost-West-Richtung Seilbahnen 
Die würde ich auch in Anspruch nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dantethr (20. Februar 2012)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ... und wie bereits von mir geschrieben, gibt es in Ost-West-Richtung Seilbahnen
> Die würde ich auch in Anspruch nehmen.



Das werde ich machen, sofern ich sie finde und sie auch fahren


----------



## p100473 (5. Oktober 2012)

hallo Dante ,

wie wars jetzt um die Monte Rosa? Würde mich interessieren.
Wir hatten ein tolle tour : Sexten- Karnischer höhenweg- Slowenien- Friaul. Dolomiten - 3 Zinnen".
siehe hier im forum unter "dolomiti friulane"  oder auch bericht mit bildern im forum des DAV Aschaffenburg.
Hau rein!
Volkmar


----------



## Dantethr (6. Oktober 2012)

p100473 schrieb:


> hallo Dante ,
> 
> wie wars jetzt um die Monte Rosa? Würde mich interessieren.
> Wir hatten ein tolle tour : Sexten- Karnischer höhenweg- Slowenien- Friaul. Dolomiten - 3 Zinnen".
> ...


Hi, leider wurde der erste Termin im Juni nichts, da das Wetter keine Tour zugelassen hatte. Da Zeitpunkt hier auch schon angezweifelt wurde hatten wir uns im Sept. einen Ausweichtermin ausgewählt.
Kurz vor dem Start, dass Wetter war gut, wurde die Frau meines Mitfahrers ernsthaft krank und so fiel die Tour dieses Jahr ins Wasser

Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben...2013...


----------



## Fubbes (6. Oktober 2012)

Mach dir nix draus, meine Tour ist dieses Jahr auch ausgefallen. Kind Nummer drei hat das erste Mal in 15 Jahren dafür gesorgt, dass ich nicht in die Berge konnte. Das hat sich auch erst eine Woche vor dem anvisierten Start klar gezeigt. Man kann nicht alles haben ...

Weitere Eindrücke aus der Ecke des Monte Rosa wären natürlich auch interessant gewesen.


----------



## Dantethr (6. Oktober 2012)

Ja, ein paar Impressionen und Berichte wären schön gewesen. Mir scheint als, ob die Ecke nicht so viel befahren wird.
Aber dafür habe ich viele Touren mit meinem Sohn im Harz gemacht, waren im Bikepark und er hat das BMX für sich entdeckt. 
Papa hat es auch versucht, aber aus dem Alter bin ich raus (...um noch große Sprünge zu machen usw.).

LG


----------



## p100473 (11. Juni 2013)

hallo leute,

wir wollen die tour bzw. eine doppeltour monte rosa- grand combin- mont blanc in diesem Jahr Ende Juli fahren. hat einer irgendeine ahnung, wie viel schnee es noch hat oder wo man sich nach der schneelage am besten erkundigen kann? Tour info Courmayeur? Ich schätze mal, dass  in 2.500 m Höhe wohl noch 2 m liegen. das kann ziemlich lange dauern, bis die Menge mal weg ist.

Volkmar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (12. Juni 2013)

Scheint wohl grob hinzukommen. 

Schneehöhe auf 2500m, mit Datenbasis vom 06.06.2013 zum Zeitpunkt dieses Posts.
Auf der Website gibt's auch Daten von einzelnen Wetterstationen.


----------



## p100473 (15. August 2014)

hallo leute,

wir fahren Anfang September im Gebiet monte rosa/grand combin 14 Tage. hat einer infos über die aktuelle situation dort auf den hohen pässen? (Turlo, Weismatten, Valdobbia, malatra, biere, portola, col de fenetre etc.)


----------



## p100473 (19. August 2014)

wir fahren demnächst folgende route:
Tag 1: piedimulare- Alagna über pso turlo (2740m)
Tag 2 : Alagna- champoluc über pso olen/salati/bettaforca
Tag 3: champoluc- Lignan über pso touralin/nana/croux
Tag 4: lignan- champillon über pso salve/chaleby/vessona
Tag 5: champillon-rif bertone über colle fenetre/ferret
Tag 6: rif bertone- courmayeur- morgex über colle d´arp/c. croce
Tag 7: morgex- etroubles- gignod über pso rantin/serena
Tag 8: gignod- valpelline über pso tardiva/chaligne/met
Tag 9: valpelline- chatillon über pso cornet/leche
Tag 10: chatillon- champoluc über pso biere/portola
Tag 11: champoluc- alagna über pso palasina/battaglia
Tag 12 alagna- rimella über pso mud
Tag 13 : rimella- piedimulare über pso campello

Das ist eine route, die aus der alta gta 5 "monte rosa- mt. blanc" und eigenen ideen besteht. vorteil: da die strecke als "Acht" verläuft, kann man  die weiterfahrt bei schlechtem wetter verändern.
Hat einer Erfahrungen bzgl. der passübergänge und übernachtungsmöglichkeiten? Wie sind die aktuellen verhältnisse (schneelage)?

sind natürlich für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Volkmar


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2014)

13 Tage! Respekt.
Ich kann nur folgend eTipps geben: Am Olen ist das Rifugio Guglielmina (oder so ähnlich). Echt Top zum Übernachten. "Auffahrt" von Alagna kannst du dir schenken, nimm die Seilbahn.


----------



## finale (20. August 2014)

Fubbes schrieb:


> 13 Tage! Respekt.
> Ich kann nur folgend eTipps geben: Am Olen ist das Rifugio Guglielmina (oder so ähnlich). Echt Top zum Übernachten. "Auffahrt" von Alagna kannst du dir schenken, nimm die Seilbahn.


Das Rifugio Guglielmina ist leider im Winter 2012 total abgebrannt, daneben gibt's oder gab es noch das Rif. Vigevano, war die letzten 2 Winter aber geschlossen und eine Neueröffnung ist wohl eher nicht zu erwarten


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2014)

Ich habe es bei Wikipedia nachgelesen. Am 22.12.2011 war der Brand. Wirklich schade. Dann bin ich praktisch einer der letzten, die es erleben durften. Ich war um Juli 2011 dort.


----------



## p100473 (26. August 2014)

wir haben vor, an folgenden Orten zu übernachten:

Alagna Valsesina
Champoluc
Lignan (Hotel.Cuney)
Rifugio Champillon (2435 m)
Rifugio Bertone
Morgex
Valpelline oder Grignod
Chatillon
Rimella
Macugnaga
Kennt jemand etwas empfehlenswertes in diesen Orten bzw. gibt es dort überhaupt eine ÜN-möglichkeit?
Sollte es das Wetter zulassen, werden wir übrigens zum pso d´Olen keine Seilbahn nehmen. Stelle dir mal vor, wir berichten über unsere tour und sagen: " zum höchsten Punkt unserer tour- dem pso olen, 2881 m- haben wir die Seilbahn genommen." Fände ich beschämend.
Aus den wenigen Meldungen bzw. bereits länger zurückliegenden infos schließe ich, dass unsere route kaum einer fährt.
Es ist doch eines der faszinierendsten Reviere der Alpen?


----------



## Dantethr (26. August 2014)

Hi,


----------



## Dantethr (26. August 2014)

Hi, denke auch das dieses Gegend nicht so sehr befahren wird.
Konnte meine Tour leider nicht fahren und war danach berufliche verhindert. 
Hoffe das ich bis zum nächsten Jahr wieder fit bin und einen neuen Mitstreiter finde um 2015 zu starten.
Dir wünsche ich viel Spaß.


----------



## p100473 (27. August 2014)

wir hätten dich ja auch mitnehmen können....musst dich halt anmelden.
Vielleicht inspiriert dich unsere unternehmung für eine eigene tour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (29. August 2014)

Kein Wunder, dass das nicht so viele unterwegs sind. Die Gegend um den Monte Rosa eignet sich ja auch nicht besonders gut zum Radeln. Die Täler bzw. Bergkämme verlaufen um 90° gedreht zur Fahrtrichtung. Es geht ordentlich hoch und runter ohne viel Strecke zu machen, das Meiste dann auch noch schiebenderweise. Versucht man das zu vermeiden, kommen ungemütliche (Verkehr!) Asphalt-Übergangskilometer dazu.

Der Übergang von Alagna ins Val Gressoney hat übrigens je nach Karte verschiedene Namen, z.B. Passo Salati, Alencoll, Col d'Olen ...
Stell dich auf 1000 hm Schieben ein.


----------



## p100473 (5. September 2014)

sind jetzt schon mal 6 tage unterwegs, die absolut super waren. Selten so viele paesse befahren und fantastische berge gesehen. Morgen gehts in die 2. Woche. Volkmar


----------



## Dantethr (5. September 2014)

super, denk an Bilder


----------



## p100473 (15. September 2014)

so- es ist geschafft: 13 tourentage, 32.000 hm, 800 km, 80 Fahrtstunden, 12,5 Sonnentage- eine grandiose tour, allerdings nur für biker, die sich auch an Schiebe-Tragestrecken von 4 Stunden bzw. 1000 hm rauf+ runter  nicht stören. (Col de Mut, Hospiz Sottile...)
Aber dafür ist man den letzten großen zusammenhängenden Alpengletschern nie so nahe!
Wenn Interesse besteht, kann ich bei Gelegenheit mal Bilder einstellen.
Meine Empfehlung: haRDTAIL mitnehmen wegen der vielen Tragestrecken (pso Valdobbia 1200 hm rauf und fast 1000 hm runter); denn auch bergab werden sich wohl nur absolute Spezialisten durchgehend im sattel bewegen können, zumal mit tourengepäck!
Zeitpunkt Anfang September war optimal: stabiles Hochdruckwetter mit Traumblicken auf Monte Bianco, Grand combin, Paradiso, Monte Rosa. Keine touristen, Quartiere noch offen- die meisten der italienischen Hütten schließen ab der 3. Sepütembverwoche. Einziges Problem diesbzgl. war das überelaufene Valle Ferret.

Volkmar
Sorry, habe ein falsches Bild erwischt, weil ich das Hochladen noch nicht so recht kapiere.


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2014)

Das hört sich ja großartig an. Ich will es zwar nicht nachmachen, aber die Bilder musst du schon irgendwie zur Verfügung stellen.
Hast du auch einen GPS-Track aufgezeichnet?

Zum Tragen braucht man doch kein Hardtail. Heutige Tragetechniken sind doch unabhängig vom Rahmen. Das Gewicht fast auch (mein Fully ist leichter als mein Hradtail).


----------



## p100473 (15. September 2014)

Jetzt keine bike-diskussion. es soll jeder fahren, was er meint, dass dies geeignet ist. Ich wollte damit lediglich ausdrücken, dass ich diese tour nicht mit einem Enduro-fully fahren wollte; denn ich weiß, was es heißt 1200 hm zur Sottile -hütte hochzutragen. Aber wenn dein Fully leichter als dein hardtail ist, dann nehme das- solltest du den tripp tatsächlich mal machen solltest.


----------



## p100473 (27. September 2014)

Unsere tour Monte-Rosa/Mt. Blanc/Monte Rosa 31.08-14.09.2014:
Unsere Idee war, in 2 wochen eine Runde im Angesicht der höchsten Alpengipfel und möglichst nahe an den größten noch vorhandenen Gletschern zu fahren.


PS: der jeep das sind nicht wir!
Das führt zwangsläufig zu einer Runde von der Monte Rosa zum Mont Blanc. Auf der Hinfahrt orientierten wir uns an der tour von A.Zahn" alta gta 5 Macugnaga/Mt. Blanc" Auf der Rückfahrt führt unsere route südlich hiervon über das Aosta-tal zurück nach Alagna Valsesia. die letzten beiden tage folgen wir der gta nach Osten in die Sermenza-täler Richtung Lago di Orta wieder zurück nach Macugnaga.
Wir folgten i. W. folgenden routen : Tour Monte Rosa (TMR), Tour Grand Combin (TGC), Tour Mt Blanc (TMB), alta via nr 1, gta. 

Achims Satz bringt die tour auf den Punkt:" Lange Schiebepassagen sind der Preis für eine Reise durch eine unzähmbare Bergwelt, in der die Vergangenheit noch gegenwärtig ist."
Diese tour vergisst man sein Leben lang nicht und sie stellte uns  jeden tag neue Anforderungen an das Durchhaltevermögen und den Orientierungssinn.
Pässe, die wir im Laufe der 2 wochen nicht befahren konnten, die sozus. weiße Flecken für eine neue Unternehmung sind:
Riedmatten-pass, 2.919 m, ca. 3 h Schieben; Malatra-scharte, 2928 m, direkter Weg ins valle Ferret, hochalpine Steigquerung; Fenetre de Tzan, 2.734 m; Übergang von Valpelline ins valle St Bartelemy über Colle cornet und Colle leche, 2588 m, trotz track konnten wir diesen übergang mangels vorhandenem steig nicht finden, hierzu später.

Tag 1 Valle Anzasca- Passo Turlo- ALAGNA Valsesia: 40 km, 2.250 m, 6,5 h Fahrtzeit
Strecke A. Zahn: Walserweg über den Pso Turlo, 2.738 m ist die einzig sinnvolle Verbindung vom valle Anzasca ins Valgrande. an einer ehemaligen Goldminensiedlung auf 1.350 m endet der fahrtweg und es beginnt die 1.400 hm lange Schiebestrecke zum Turlo.

 

 

 

 



Viele Kehren , aber gut schiebbar bis zum wenig einladenden Bivaccio Lanti, 2150 m. Dann ist der Walserweg kunstvoll mit Steinplatten befestigt. Erschöpft kommen wir am Gipfel an: kalter Nebel empfängt uns, keine Sicht. Die Signalkuppe begleitet unseren Aufstiegsweg.
Eine Madonna und ein in stein gemeißelter Adler als Erinnerung an die Erbauer des genialen Weges.
Auch bergab sind einige Abschnitte zunächst nicht fahrbar. je tiefer wir kommen, desto besser wird es.
Insgesamt ca. 3 h Schieben.
Das Rif Pastore ist bei Wanderern der gta beliebt. Hier haben wir uns eine Pause verdient.
Gute Unterkunft in Alagnia in einer Pension.
Der Turlo ist die richtige Einstimmung auf die nächsten 2 Wochen.


----------



## p100473 (27. September 2014)

Mit dem Einfügen der Bilder komme ich nicht ganz zurecht. ich nehme an, je Beitrag kann ic h nur einen best. datenumfang hochladen. Ich wollte die Bilder in den Text einfügen. Das ging aber nur bei 4 Bildern. Das nächste war dann "schwarz". also habe ich die Bilder einzeln hochgeladen und dann als "Vollbild eingefügt" Dann werden sie aber geblockt dargestellt. ist es besser, die Bilder zu verkleinern und dann hochzuladen?
Bild 1: Breithorn, Monte Rosa, 4165 m
Bild 2: auf der gta
Bild 3: unterer teil walserweg turlo
Bild 4: Bivaccio Lanti
Bild 5: Plattenweg zum Turlo

Jetzt noch 6: Abfahrt Turlo
7: Almhütten vor Alagnia
8: kein blick zur Signalkuppe


----------



## Fubbes (28. September 2014)

Lade die Bilder in dein IBC-Fotoalbum und verlinke sie hier. Ob es da eine Begrenzung pro Post gibt, weiß ich aber nicht.

Den Turlo habe ich am Ende unserer Tour ausgelassen, wir hatten genug vom Schieben und sind von Alagna das Tal raus zum Lago d'Orta und weiter zum Maggiore.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2014)

Ich lad die Bilder auch ins Fotoalbum und hab bisher noch keine Begrenzung der Fotos pro Post bemerkt


----------



## p100473 (28. September 2014)

Übergang am Turlo fand ich trotz der langen schiebestrecke schon ein erlebnis. Es ist unglaublich, in welch tollem Zustand der walserweg noch ist und wie toll er angelegt wurde.


----------



## p100473 (29. September 2014)

2. Tag Alagnia- Champoluc, Nordvariante pso olen+ Bettaforca; 2800 hm, 40 km, 6,5 h Fahrtzeit
den heutigen tag kann man sich durch Nutzung von Seilbahnen einfach machen. da wir diese aus Prinzip nicht nutzen, ist es ein konditionell schwerer tag, da v.a. der jeepweg zur bettaforca am nachmittag mit Rucksack viele körner kostet. zum pso OLEN, 2.881 m und weiter zum pso SALATI, 2.936 m kann man immerhin bis zur Mittelstation auf 2000 m fahren. Die restlichen 800 hm zum Olen sind zu schieben bzw. zu tragen.(1,5 h) Bei bester sonne traumblicke auf Dufourspitze (4.634 m, zweithöchster Berg Europas!), Lyskamm und Breithorn. Leider ist das Hotel Guglielmina vor einigen Jahren abgebrannt- wohl das ehedem höchste Hotel Europas. abfahrt auf schotter nach Ciaval im valle Gressoney. auch an der bettaforca, 2.672 m eine vom Skizirkus zerpflügte und devastierte landschaft. bei der abfahrt ins valle d´Ayas am wegedreieck vallone di forca, 2330 m nicht TMR folgen, sondern links abbiegen auf schöne strecke mit kurzem gegenanstieg über lago Ciarcero und alpe contenery nach Champoluc. Super Übernachtung im Hotel cervinia, sehr gutes Essen und preislich günstig.


----------



## p100473 (29. September 2014)

Bilder zum 2.Tag


----------



## Fubbes (30. September 2014)

Wo sind die Bilder?

So lange ist das Guglielmina noch nicht geschlossen. Ich war ja 2011 dort und habe vermutlich eines der letzten Bilder.
Wenn der Bericht von dem Tag interessiert: 
http://www.alpen-biken.de/dyn/alpentag_dir_alpentour2011_ident_tag5.html


----------



## p100473 (30. September 2014)

Die Bilder sind irgendwo "verschollen".
Ich hatte sie mit "StrgC/Strg V" reingezogen. Da waren sie auch in der Antwort. Und nach "Antwort erstellen" waren sie weg.
Für das Anlegen eines Albums in IBC hatte ich noch keine Zeit.
habe tagsüber keine Zeit mich darum zu kümmern und die Abende sind immer so kurz.... Ich "arbeite dran". Irgendwann werde ich es kapieren, dann kommen die Bilder. Ich vermute es liegt an der Größe meiner Bilddateien. Irgendwo steht ja, dass man max. 10 MB verarbeiten kann. Oder ich habe nicht die geforderte Bild-VA-Software auf meinem PC.
Komischerweise ist es mir vom 1. tag gelungen, zumindest einige bilder einzufügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (30. September 2014)

Sind deine Bilder größer als 10 MB? Das ist ungewöhnlich, zumindest für JPG. Oder fotografierst du mit 20 Megapixeln und mehr?
Im IBC-Album ist mir noch nicht mal eine Größenbeschränkung bekannt oder aufgefallen.


----------



## p100473 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hi Fubbes,
Toller bericht und tolle tour von euch aus 2011. sind ja einige pässe unserer runde mit drin. Südlich ins paradiso sind wir nicht gefahren,weil wir da vorher schon mal waren und zwar auf der "GTA 4 Susa- zermatt". und rate mit wem? Dem "Guru" A. Zahn. Das ging so. Wir kannten ihn ja schon vorher. wir fahren nach Susa rein, da steht Achim auf der straße. da 2 teilnehmer kurzfristig abgesagt hatten, konnten wir mitbiken. Einmaliger Zufall. aber insgesamt ist es schon besser, seine touren selbst zu planen und die wege selbst zu suchen. 
Vielleicht läuft ja mal etwas zusammen. werde eure touren mal genauer ansehen. allerdings fahren wir meist 2 wochen- lohnender bei langer anfahrt. der körper gewöhnt sich daran. wetter auf alpensüdseite ist ja meist besser.

VO


----------



## p100473 (2. Oktober 2014)

ich versuche es nochmals mit ein paar bildern vom 2. tag:


----------



## on any sunday (2. Oktober 2014)

Nimm doch einfach den Rat an, lade sie in dein Fotoalbum und verlinke sie einfach von da. Oben in der Auswahlleiste auf "Foto" klicken, "Meine Seite" klicken, Fotos hochladen. Danach Foto anklicken, unten rechts auf Einbetten gehen, Größe auswählen, BBCode kopieren und in den Beitrag einfügen. Dafür braucht man kein Informatikstudium.


----------



## Fubbes (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich will auch Bilder sehen! Wenn man die Gegend kennt, ist das immer interessant. 
@p100473 Bitte versuche es noch mal


----------



## p100473 (2. Oktober 2014)

meine antwort zu euren comments kommt heute abend...


----------



## p100473 (2. Oktober 2014)

es gibt leute, die haben das passende ladetool nicht auf Ihrem PC....


----------



## p100473 (12. Oktober 2014)

An unserem 3. Tag radeln wir von ChaMPOLUC nach Breuil Cervinia unterhalb Matterhorn: 2.600 hm, 55 km, 6,5 h Fahrtzeit




Von Champoluc geht es hinauf nach St Jacques. von hier zweigt ein- dieses mal fahrbarer schotterweg, der 1.000 hm hinaufführt zur wunderbar gelegenen Tournalin - hütte, 2.534 m. Herrliche Ausblicke zum Breithorn, Castor + Pollux bis hinüber zum Matterhorn und der wunderbare klare Morgen erleichtern uns den Aufstieg.










2 italienische wanderer haben denselben weg wie wir auf der alta via no.1 über den col de nana, 2.775 m und genießen bei einem cappu die herrliche aussicht. der col de nana gilt als einer der angenehmesten passübergänge in diesem gebiet, müssen wir doch nur 200 hm (ca.30 min) schieben/tragen auf dem schmalen pfad, der zunächst entlang der höhenlinie führt und dann steil hinauf zur passhöhe.













nach dem ersten teil der abfahrt kleiner gegenanstieg zum colle de croux, 2.700, bevor es den steindurchsetzten trail hinunter zur wunderbar gelegenen alm cheneil , 2.100 m geht.







von hier aus schlagen wir uns durch ins VALTOURNENCHE und weiter in den touriort BREUIL CERVINIA; 2000. hier prägen Hotels (3*) und eine vom skitourismus zerstörte landschaft das bild. um dem matterhorn möglichst nahe zu sein, nehmen wir am nachmittag noch die 800 hm zum RIF Duca , 2800 m in angriff, das direkt auf der matterhorn-südseite liegt. wir sind ganz überrascht, dass bei dem kaiserwetter kein mensch hier oben ist und genießen ein bierchen bei herrlicher abendstimmung. vor uns der theodulgletscher, über den die TMR bzw. A. Zahns gta 4 führt. abends machen wir die erfahrung, dass man in unserem 3* hotel keine caraffe vin de maison bekommt, sondern nur vin de carte zwischen 20-100 Eu die Pulle. also nehmen wir 0,33 birra für 4,50 Eu. Aber nach einem solchen tag ist einem dies auch egal.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Oktober 2014)

p100473 schrieb:


> es gibt leute, die haben das passende ladetool nicht auf Ihrem PC....



Was für ein Ladetool? Das liegt eher daran, das es Leute gibt, die anscheinend unbegabt im Umgang mit dem Rechner sind und Tipps nicht umsetzen können. Aber braucht man ja nicht beim Radfahrern, schöne Bilder.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Oktober 2014)

Wettermäßig habt ihr das große Los gezogen. So einen wolkenlosen Himmel hatte ich nie. 

(Optimal funktioniert das mit den Bildern immer noch nicht, die Qualität hat auf dem Weg eins Forum ziemlich gelitten, es sei denn, die stammen aus einem Telefon.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (17. Oktober 2014)

4. Tag Breuil Cervinia- VaLPELLINE: 85 km, 2.800 hm, 8,5 h Fahrtzeit
der heutige tag wird ungewollt zu unserer königsetappe. durch den abstecher nach cervinia haben wir den "rhythmus der übernachtungen" verloren und müssen uns neu eintakten. Etwas schwierig in diesem gebiet, da die unterkünfte immer mit hohen passübergängen erkämpft werden müssen.
Zunächst get es den wunderschön ebenen "balconata-höhenweg" oberhalb des val tournenche.





nach 30 min schieben auf dem WW8 erreichen wir den lago di CIGNANA, 2158 m, uns bekannt von der gta 4.
auf almwegen geht es weiter in ständigem auf und ab durch den tournenche-kessel zum col de bornes, 1775 m. theoretisch könnte man auch über das FENETRE DE TZAN, 2.734 m fahren. davon rät A. Zahn aber ab- wahrscheinlich wegen langer schiebestrecke.







bald danach stoßen wir auf einen wunderbar fahrbaren waalweg und erreichen den weiler LIGNAN im valle st. BARTHELEMY. Nun könnten wir den tag nach 1.500 hm um 14 Uhr beenden. doch angesichts des guten wetters beschließen wir den nächsten übergang über die 3 pässe SALVE, CHALEBY und VESSONA NOCH ZU machen. alle drei sind zwischen 2.600-2.800 m hoch.







eine almstraßé bringt uns auch schnell bis zur alm fontaney, 2.300 m.




von dort beginnt die lange schiebestrecke über die 3 pässe. (ca. 2 h) Nur kleine teile sind fahrbar. Etwas frustrierend ist, dass man vom chaleby zunächst 200 hm absteigen muss, bevor es nochmals 300 hm über ein steiles geröllfeld bis zur passhöhe des VESSONA, 2.789 m geht. Kurz vor dem gipfel steht ein rudel von ca.20 Steinböcken, die uns bis auf 200 m heranlassen, ohne sich stören zu lassen. ein super erlebnis. Kalter wind und ein geiles panorama empfängt uns auf der gipfelscharte. es ist nun bereits 17 uhr.










über die folgende abfahrt ca.1.400 hm hinunter nach valpelline schreibt A. Zahn, dass diese fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll ist. immer wieder müssen wir stücke schieben. aber weiter unten wird es immer besser und macht richtig spaß. 
nach 2.800 hm am abend ist es allerdings schwierig, die konzentration zu behalten, um keinen abflug zu machen. 
und wir sind noch nicht am ziel, denn vor der teerstraße hinab nach valpelline wartet nochmals ein gegenanstieg von 100 hm. aber auch diese mühsal hat ihr ende und ziemlich erschöpft kommen wir in valpelline an. direkt an der straße ist ein super hotel, nicht zu teuer und super essen. zunächst haben wir uns ein bierchen verdient. Wir waren heute etwa 11 h unterwegs und der tacho hat ca. 8,5 h gearbeitet. das sagt eigentlich alles.

Fubbes: du hast recht, meine bilder sind vom smartphone, da meine kamera schon nach dem 1 tag kaputtging,  und ich musste sie zum hochladen verkleinern, damit es funktioniert. "on any sunday" wird jetzt wieder seine kommentare abgeben. Aber ich war primär an der mt. rosa, um die tour zu fahren und erst sekundär, um bilder zu machen. wie sagt der schwabe: "erscht bike, dann schwätze!"
deshalb habe ich leider auch keine bilder von der wirklich tollen abfahrt. wenn ich die bilder von michel habe, füge ich noch welche ein.


----------



## wildsau3006 (18. Oktober 2014)

Bislang toller Bericht zur MonteRosa-Umrundung - auch wenn nicht alle Bilder in Top-Qualität sind, einfach beeindruckend. 
Eine solche Tour mit einer Spiegel-Reflex wäre logischerweise undenkbar - daher, ein großes Kompliment!!
Zum Glück ist "on any Sunday" der PC-Spezialist schlechthin - aber es gibt Menschen, die ihre Zeit lieber in den Bergen verbringen anstatt vor dem PC. 
Ich gehe davon aus dass "on any Sunday" die Tour schon geradelt ist !!??
Also "p100473" mach weiter so - mir gefällts!


----------



## p100473 (19. Oktober 2014)

5 Tag: Valpelline- val ferret über colle champillon und col de fenetre: 2.900 hm, 55 km und 7,5 h Fahrtzeit

auch der heutige Tag wird lang und anstrengend. von valpelline geht es eine ewig lange, kehrenreiche almstraße 1000 hm hinauf zur alm champillon. der tag ist eher diesig. in dieser höhe macht sich die fehlende sonne in spürbar niedriger temperatur bemerkbar. die restlichen 400 hm wegen der steilheit der almstraße sind schiebestrecke.




das rifugio champillon, 2435 m wurde nach einem brand erst vor wenigen jahren neu errichtet. wir gönnen uns erst mal einen cappu. auf dem bild sieht man auch die boccetta champillon im bergeinschnitt, 2.708 m , wo wir dann in 40 schiebeminuten drüber müssen.







Oben ist es ziemlich kühl, ab er es reisst wieder auf.
Die abfahrt zur alm pointier, 1809 m ist zunächst ein gut fahrbarer wiesenweg.




auf der steilen und steindurchsetzten abfahrt zum MENOUVE-bach sind leider größere schiebstücke dabei. aber die landschaft ist genial und- hier ist wirklich null los bzgl. bike-tourismus.




Es gäbe nun zwar prinzipiell die möglichkeit, über die südlich liegende MALATRA-scharte (3.043 m) weiterzufahren. da hierbei jedoch auch ein klettersteig bewältigt werden müsste, verzichten wir darauf und wählen die landschaftlich einmalige route über den Gr. St. Bernhard und dEN COL DE FENETRE. dabei kommen zwar viele hm zusammen, aber landschaftlich ist die route wärmstens zu empfehlen. 
dabei geht es zunächst einige km auf TGC (tour grand combin) auf einer ehermaligen wasserleitungsstrecke in wunderbarem auf und ab. das ist mal eine erholung nach so vielen schiebe-km. auch die forststraße zum ehemal. FORT PIAN PUZ, 2.127 m. ist gut fahrbar. die ehemal.stellungen liegen in einer kaverne. unser weg geht darüber hinweg und führt dann in einer steilen rinne durch einen Lärchenwald (20 min schieben)



Dann folgt für mich eines der schönsten stücke der tour, auf einem ehemaligen maultierpfad zum Gr. St BernhaRD. sie verläuft fast auf der höhenschichtlinie im hang. die passstraße liegt weit unter uns.







am ehemaligen grenzgebäude (cantoniere) treffen wir in 2.200 m Höhe schließlich auf die passstraße. an einem kiosk schlürfen wir einen wohlverdienten cappu- michel bier. Schließlich ist es schon wieder ca. 16 uhr und wir müssen noch über den col de fenetre, 2.700 m (ca. 45 min schieben)
oben erreichen wir CH Boden. die abfahrt nach la chaux wird als traumdownhill beschrieben. traumhaft ist die hochgebirgsszenerie. nach den lacs de fenetre müssen aber weite teile geschoben werden, so dass man für diesen abschnitt so ca. 2 h einplanen muss.



bis hinunter nach La Fouly, 1.600 m geht es dann natürlich rasant. einmalige abendstimmung.




hier treffen wir das erste-und letzte mal auf tourismus. wir ergattern die letzten beiden lager. das essen ist ok. aber die nacht ist aufgrund eines dauerschnarchers wenig erholsam. das muss selbst michel am morgen zugeben, nachdem ich abends noch einen rüffel ob meiner befürchtung eingefangen hatte. aber wie bei so vielem: jeder ärger hat mal sein ende; deshalb sollte man sich nicht aufregen. wir dachten eigentlich, dass die bergsteiger um 5 h das lager verlassen und uns zumindest noch 2 h schlaf bleiben könnten. aber wir sind morgens die ersten.


----------



## eDw (24. Oktober 2014)

@p100473
Super Bericht. Schoene Bilder.
Danke!


----------



## cleiende (24. Oktober 2014)

Sehr schöner Bericht, weiter so. Ihr habt Euch die Hardcore-Runde schlechthin angetan, chapeau!
Die Westalpen sind nicht vergleichbar mit den Zentral oder Ostalpen, das machst Du grad mal wieder deutlich.

Mit dem Malatra hast Du nichts verpasst, s.u.. Aufstieg vom Aostatal aus. Da ist kein KLettersteig vor der Scharte aber ein gut 100 Meter langes Stück mit einem Drahtseil/einer Kette. Extrem hilfreich weil der Boden unter Dir wegrutscht. Wir haben an der Stelle eine Kette gebildet und die Räder weitergereicht.




Der Weg zum Malatra: Einfach die Linie des Weges, den der Radler grad hochfährt, auf dem Bild weiterfürhren. Am Ende dann Zick-Zack. Durchstieg zw dritten um viertem Zahn von links.




Und der Malatra liegt unter 3000 (ich hätte echt mal 4-5kg abnehmen sollen)

Auf der Abfahrt kannst Du ca. 70% fahren, es gibt da eine lange Stufe, da geht nix.
Die Beschreibung des Übergangs von Achim Zahn ist eher etwas euphemistisch...


----------



## on any sunday (24. Oktober 2014)

wildsau3006 schrieb:


> Zum Glück ist "on any Sunday" der PC-Spezialist schlechthin - aber es gibt Menschen, die ihre Zeit lieber in den Bergen verbringen anstatt vor dem PC.
> Ich gehe davon aus dass "on any Sunday" die Tour schon geradelt ist !!??



Ich habe ihm nur zu erklären versucht, wie er sich das Leben einfacher machen könnte. Und um dein beschränktes Weltbild zu entschränken, ich bin deutlich lieber in den Bergen als vor dem PC. Und um deine rethorische Frage zu beantworten, nein! Deshalb lese ich ja hier mit. Muss Schluss machen, gerade kommt mein PC-Spezialist rein, um die Firewall gegen inhaltslose, pupsende Wildschweine einzurichten.


----------



## p100473 (25. Oktober 2014)

_"Mit dem Malatra hast Du nichts verpasst, s.u.. Aufstieg vom Aostatal aus. Da ist kein KLettersteig vor der Scharte aber ein gut 100 Meter langes Stück mit einem Drahtseil/einer Kette. Extrem hilfreich weil der Boden unter Dir wegrutscht. Wir haben an der Stelle eine Kette gebildet und die Räder weitergereicht."[/QUOTE]_

Bei dem geilen bild, finde ich schon, dass wir etwas versäumt haben. Finde ich super, dass sich auch mal leute melden, die in der gegend etwas gefahren sind und ein paar erfahrungen weitergeben- für uns beim nächsten mal oder für andere biker, die sich inspirieren lassen. ist für mich wesentlich interessanter als bemerkungen über eine "firewall". ich gehe darauf jedenfalls nicht mehr ein, weil ich mich nicht auf facebook-niveau bewegen möchte.
Aber "MALATRA" wäre an dem tag für uns zeitlich nicht mehr möglich gewesen. und der maultierweg zum bernhardino ist natürlich auch nicht so übel- wenn´s einer kennt. Was meinst du mit, dass achims malatra-beschreibung "euphemestisch" ist. er beschreibt das ja nur ziemlich am rande. ist sie "beschönigend ", also ists in der realität schwieriger oder das gegenteil? Wenn du sagst, 70% sind fahrbar, ist das ja ganz gut. bei uns kommen später längere schiebestrecken.
Also soll ich noch ein paar tage weiter erzählen? es ist wieder wochenende und da habe ich ab und an ein bisschen zeit dafür. leider habe ich die erheblich besseren bilder meines kumpels immer noch nicht.


----------



## p100473 (25. Oktober 2014)

Tag 6: Ferret(CH)-La Thuile über den Grand col ferret (Regentag): 1.800 hm, 50 km, 4,5 h Fahrtzeit
wie gesagt infolge der unruhigen nacht sind wir fast die ersten beim frühstück.
so können wir in morgendlich klarer luft wieder bergaufwärts bis zum abzweig, der zur großen alm la peule, 2071 m führt. schöne blicke auf den berghang, den wir gestern runterkamen.




dann den dankbaren übergang über den GRAND COLLE FERRET, 2.537 m- bekannt aus vielen touren z.B. Genfer See Mittelmeer/ Grand raid wallis/Tour de Mt blanc- dankbar deshalb, weil praktisch ganz fahrbar. die entgegenkommenden wanderer (viele japaner) sind ganz interessiert, uns hochkämpfen zu sehen.







wie auch bei unseren früheren überfahrten liegen die gipfel am Mt. blanc im nebel. schön ist es trotzdem, den gletscherzungen von europas höchsten gipfeln so nahe sein zu können.







die abfahrt vom grand col ferret ist im späteren verlauf ziemlich knifflig: rutschige wasserablaufrinnen, entgegenkommende wanderer, ein paar steile kehren, also gibts einige schiebestellen. 






die private elena-hütte ist ziemlich groß und komfortabel. heute haben wir keine zeit zur einkehr. bis courmayeur rollt es formidabel- es sind ja fast 1.300 hm bergab. man könnte noch den abstecher über den schönen trail zur bertone-hütte einbauen. doch wir verzichten darauf, weil wir ja nachmittags noch über den colle d´arp, 2.570 m nach la thuile wollen.
in cormayeur machen wir mittagspause. es ist nun richtig sonnig und warm. doch als wir den aufstieg beginnen, ziehen schon wolken auf. auf einem steilen WW (1a) über dollone stoßen wir auf den schotterweg, den wir für die auffahrt nutzen wollen.




Es beginnt zu regnen, zunächst nicht stark. zunächst sieht es so aus, als ob nur 1 regenwolke am gipfel hängt. wir stellen uns unter dem dach eines wochenendhauses unter und ziehen trockene kleider an, denn es wird doch schnell klamm. die wolken verdichten sich immer mehr und nach 1 stunde beschließen wir, diese unternehmung abzubrechen und im tal über die passstraße zum kleinen st. bernhard nach lu Thuile zu fahren. (ca.450 hm)
diese entscheidung war die richtige. unten im tal ist es noch trocken. doch je näher wir la thuile kommen, desto stärker wird der wind. wir durchqueren gerade den straßentunnel kurz vor la Thuile, als der regen richtig losprasselt. gewitter kommt auf und es prasselt bis in die nacht auf das hoteldach. man muss im richtigen moment auch mal nein sagen können und sich auf die eigene wettererfahrung verlassen.
es sollte der einzige  halbe regentag auf dieser tour bleiben und eigentlich sind wir nicht mal nass geworden. 
ein grund dafür, dass touren südlich des alpenhauptkammes doch meist angenehmer sind.
also können wir den tag heute mal als waschtag beenden- man beachte die interessante trockenvorrichtung mit den für biker ungeeigneten "neuen schrankbügeln".


----------



## Del Pedro (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für deinen Bericht! Ich freue mich sehr über gute Bildberichte!
Außerdem plane ich für nächsten Sommer auch etwas in der Gegend, da bietest du mir super Anhaltspunkte!

Also bitte unbedingt weiter erzählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (2. November 2014)

unser 7 tag La thuile- St Remy : 2.800 hm, 61 km, 6,5 h fahrtzeit
nach dem gestrigen "ruhetag" haben wir heute wieder volles programm. die luft ist vom regen gereinigt und beschert uns beste ausblicke.
in morgendlich kühler luft fahren wir 300 hm eine nebenstraße hinauf, die la thuile mit morgez verbindet, bis nach la theraz. ein großer weißer berg taucht zwischen den hügeln auf. zuerst halten wir ihn für einen 3.000er nördlich von Morgex. doch dann wird uns klar, dass es sich um den Mt.bianco-hauptgipfel, den höchsten berg europas handelt, der selten so wolkenfrei sichtbar ist. ein genialer anblick.







von THERAZ folgen wir zunächst einem geschotterten WW, dem 2a, der bald in einen schmalen pfad übergeht und - was aus der karte nicht ersichtlich ist- in vielen kehren hoch zur einsamen alm plan praz auf 2.100 m führt.






von dort erklimmen wir in ca.40 trage-min die steile SW-flanke der PUNTA CROCE, 2.478 m






hier obven liegen die überreste einer großen militärischen fort-anlage...




und der mont-blanc hauptgipfel. an diesem panorama können wir uns nicht sattsehen. östlich davon die bewölkten GRANDES JORASSES:







TROTZ der tragepassage ist dieser aussichtsberg wirklich zu empfehlen, auch wegen der schönen abfahrt hinunter zum Hotel genziana.



leider müssen wir wegen zeitmangel die weiteren ca. 1000 hm abfahrt bis MORGEZ auf teer ausweichen. 
unser nachmittagsprogramm bei warmen 30 gr. beginnt mit einer 800 hm auffahrt zur ausflugsgaststätte PLANAVAL, 1760 m. der weitere weg zur alm RANTIN ist  so steil, dass wir teile schieben müssen.von hier beginnt der eigentliche passübergang 500 hm über den pso SERENA, 2.550 m, den ich mal als angenehm bezeichne, weil er über grasmatten führt und die schiebestrecke nicht durch blockgestein behindert wird.









es ist eine dunkle wolke aufgezogen, die der szenerie etwas gespenstisches verleiht, aber es bleibt trocken. bei der abfahrt sind teile fahrbar. dann kommt einiges an geröll. (schiebestrecke ca. 45 min.)









wir kommen dann bei ca. 1.750m auf eine almstraße. es rollt. wir passieren die südrampe des Gr. St Bernhard und finden schließlich in St. Remy eine sehr schöne privatunterkunft.leider ist das essen in der AB-gaststätte nicht so gut- die pizza (montagnard) ist innen matschig. wir überleben es.


----------



## Bike_RR (2. November 2014)

Tolle Fotos, danke fürs Teilen! Was ist eine "AB-gaststätte"?


----------



## p100473 (2. November 2014)

AB=autobahngaststätte an der Mautstation zum Großen St Bernhard. In St Remy gabs keine normale kneipe, also sagte uns unsere vermieterin, wir sollten dort hingehen. sah auch ganz gut aus. da wir so hunger hatten, bestellten wir eine pizza "montagnard" mit schinken und "kartoffeln". auch noch beide dieselbe pizza!

 Es kam diese seltsame kombi mit fritten, die aber innen ekelig matschig war. eigentlich hätten wir sie zurückgehen lassen müssen, hatten sie aber dann schon mehr als zur hälfte "reingewürgt"- eben bikerhunger am 7 tag und 2.800 hm.


----------



## eDw (4. November 2014)

p100473 schrieb:


> Es kam diese seltsame kombi mit fritten, die aber innen ekelig matschig war.



In AB-Town gibt es irgendwo eine Pizza Bavaria mit Leberkaes und Sauerkraut. Vielleicht solltest Du da mit Michel mal hingehen!  

Bilder und Berichte sind prima!


----------



## p100473 (5. November 2014)

Unser 8. Tag: St.Remy- Aosta- Valpelline: 1950 hm, 70 km, 5,5 h Fahrtzeit
im schnellflug gehts nach einem wunderbaren frühstück auf teer über ETROUBLES BIS zum abzweig der almstraße zur alpe Arsy. durch eine wunderschöne bäuerlich geprägte landschaft fahren wir 900 hm bergauf zur alm chaligne, 1930 m






in einer weiten kehre führt ein gut fahrbarer schotterweg dann zu einer weiteren alm auf 2..200 m, bis zum beginn der schiebe-tragestrecke zum PSO TARDIVA, 2.380 m.






es geht einen steilen grashang hinauf mit wunderbaren ausblicken bis zum matterhorn.









weiter über mehrere felsplateaus zum aussichtsberg über aosta der PUNTA CHALIGNE, 2.608 m, die auch von etlichen wanderern besucht wird- heute ist sonntag. (ca 45 min schieben/tragen) fantastische ausblicke bei bestem wetter zum paradiso. wir spekulieren, durch welches tal wir vor etlichen jahren bei der gta 4 heruntergekommen sind.









die 2000 hm abfahrt bis aosta sind fast ganz fahrbar: 900 hm trail mit schiebestellen, 600 hm schotter, 500 hm teer. keine geniale, aber eine brauchbare abfahrt.






in aosta hat es 30 gr. wir machen siesta. von POROSSAN führt eine fast ebene pista ciclable bis VALPELLINE, unserem übernachtungsort vom 4 tag. wahrscheinlich diente (oder dient noch )die piste der wasserversorgung. dieses mal übernachten wir aber in einer privatpension. in der dorfmitte ist eine bar. die wirtin versorgt uns nicht nur- wie sonst üblich bei einem bier- mit chips oder pistazien, sondern gleich mit einer antipasti-pLatte. wir sind baff ob solcher gastfreundschaft. deshalb kommen wir nach dem essen nochmals her. natürlich ist jetzt keiner mehr da, aber es ist trotzdem herrlich,  die ruhige sternklare nacht zu genießen und den tag ausklingen zu lassen. interessant ist die konstruktion von haus und balkon (TÜV abgenommen), sowie auch das ganze drumherum.


----------



## isartrails (6. November 2014)

Irgendwie hab ich langsam den Überblick über den Wegverlauf verloren. (Und das will was heißen... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Wieso fährt man von Etroubles erstmal wieder bergauf, um anschließend wieder nach Aosta runterzufahren? Hätte man doch von St. Rhemy auch einfacher haben können.
Ich weiß, die Frage ist falsch gestellt, wenn der Trailspaß vor der logischen Linienführung steht, aber kann ich mir irgendwo optisch auf einer Karte ansehen, wie ihr insgesamt gefahren seid? Ist der Gesamttrack (gerne auch vereinfacht) auf einem Online-Portal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (6. November 2014)

das glaube ich dir, dass du den überblick verlierst. Klar bist du ruck zuck auf der straße von etroubles nach Aosta gefahren. Aber das wollen wir ja nicht, wir wollten diesen genialen bergen so nahe wie möglich sein und sie von möglichst vielen seiten sehen. ich muss vorausschicken, dass wir eine andere tourenvorstellung haben wie 95% der biker. die meisten machen eine wochentour von A nach B. wir nehmen uns meist 2 wochen zeit und versuchen, wieder zum ausgangspunkt zurückzukommen, um nervige rückfahrten per zug mit riesen umwegen zu vermeiden. dann kannst du eben solche aussichtsberge wie punta croce oder punta chaligne - weitere folgen- einbauen. ich versuche mal, dir eine karte zukommen zu lassen. in google earth kann ich es dir nicht übertragen, weil ich mein gps beim abstieg von der Sottile-hütte verloren habe. als wir einer gallowey-herde in ein hangmoor ausgewichen sind und ich das rad geschultert habe, muss es sich wohl aus der halterung gelöst haben. dumm, aber nicht zu ändern. 
du musst dir die route wie eine große 8 vorstellen: Hinfahrt= a-route von Achim Z. von  Macugnaga nach Courmayeur ist klar, track in Achims buch. Rückfahrt im prinzip weiter südlich mit einbau der alternativ-strecken von Achim bzw. der aussichtsschleifen siehe oben. in Valpelline schneiden wir die anfahrtsstrecke. in den letzten beiden tagen noch eine schleife zum LAGO DÓRTA, bevor wir wieder ins VALLE ANZASCA zurück radeln. also eigentlich sind es nur 4-5 tage ohne track aus Achims buch.
insgesamt eine runde sache, natürlich auch dank des geilen wetters. 
ich kann mir trotzdem  nicht vorstellen, dass sehr viele leute gefallen an der strecke finden, weil die aussichten oftmals mit langen schiebe-/tragestrecken erkauft werden müssen. aber da haben wir eine andere einstellung zu der sache.


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2014)

Bitte stelle die Streckenübersicht auch mir zu Verfügung.


----------



## isartrails (7. November 2014)

p100473 schrieb:


> das glaube ich dir, dass du den überblick verlierst. ...)
> ich kann mir ... nicht vorstellen, dass sehr viele leute gefallen an der strecke finden, weil die aussichten oftmals mit langen schiebe-/tragestrecken erkauft werden müssen. aber da haben wir eine andere einstellung zu der sache.


Dass ihr eine andere Tourenvorstellung habt wie 95 Prozent der Biker, ist hier jedem klar geworden. Und ich geb dir auch recht, dass wahrscheinlich wenig Leute Gefallen an eurer Strecke finden dürften. Aber darum geht's ja erstmal nicht.
Deine Einstellung, bzw. Vorstellung von Mehrtagestouren finde ich prima, aller Ehren wert, kein Frage. (wenngleich es sich nicht mit meiner deckt, das ist mir dann in der Summe doch ein wenig zu anstrengend.) Aber egal.
Ich wollte ja nur nachvollziehen, sozusagen mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte, wo ihr da rumgegurkt seid (wenn ich das mal so flapsig ausdrücken darf). Einiges von dem, wo ihr wart, kenn ich aus eigener Erfahrung, aber immer nur aus Einzelaktionen, oder kürzeren Aufenthalten. Eure Runde bekomm ich in meiner Vorstellung erstmal geistig so nicht zusammengebacken. Daher die Frage nach nem Track. Aber eine Landkarte tut's auch und ob ich das Buch von Zahn zuhause habe, muss ich nachforschen, denn seine Tipps dienen mir in der Regel nicht so sehr als Planungsgrundlage (aber das ist ein anderes Thema). Und wenn ja, muss ich erst die Staubschicht darauf entfernen.
Von St. Rhemy bin ich letztes Jahr auf einem recht netten Weg runter nach Aosta, entlang eines Bewässerungs-Waals, die dort Ru oder Bisse heißen und dir aus dem Wallis als Suonen bekannt sein dürften, ohne die Straße, als ich mit meiner Frau die Via Francigena mit dem MTB bis Rom gemacht hab. Klar, das kann man nicht vergleichen, weil's kein hochalpines Unterfangen ist, aber trailiges Biken ist es allemal und Schiebepassagen (die ich meiner Frau ohnehin nicht zumuten dürfte) gab's so gut wie keine.
Erst diesen September war ich im Valsesia und bin mit den lokalen Guides dort über den Passo dei Salati (du nennst ihn Col d'Olen) rüber ins Val Gressoney und ich sage dir aufrichtig: Nicht gegen Geld hätt ich das steile Ding von Alagna aus zum Pass hoch Schieben und Tragen wollen, schon gar nicht, wenn nebenan ein Gondellift verkehrt. Aber da ist ja jeder gottseidank anders.

Also: ich find's prima, wie du uns hier mit deinen Bildern und Erfahrungen versorgst. Du brauchst auch keine Sorge haben, dass man dich für verrückt erklärt, aber um vielleicht doch das eine oder andere Feedback darauf zu bekommen, von Leuten, die in den hochalpinen Regionen auch schon den einen oder anderen Übergang gemacht haben, bräucht's etwas Hilfestellung: Es reicht schon ein einigermaßen durchschaubarer Screenshot einer OSM-Landkarte, auf der die wichtigsten Täler und Übergänge erkennbar werden.
Dass ich eure Tour jemals nachfahren werde, das musst du garantiert nicht fürchten.


----------



## p100473 (7. November 2014)

das wäre der übergang 8 tag punta chaligne. sorry dass die karte gedreht ist. IM NW siehst du noch den übergang pso SERENA nach St. Remy.
2. karte: 7. Tag la Thuile- Col de la croce- Morgez- Planaval- weiter colle Serena.
Was besseres habe ich im moment nicht. Wenn dich noch etwas interessiert, muss ich  bei gelegenheit noch eine karte einscannen.


----------



## p100473 (7. November 2014)

9- Tag: valpelline-Chatillon: 1.650 hm, 65 km, 5 h Fahrtzeit
Heute "dank" nicht gefundenem übergang eher ein erholungstag. als alternativübergang zum colle vessona vom 4. TT von Valpelline ins valle st barthelemy schlägt achim die route über alpe viou, colle cornet, colle leche, höchster punkt 2.600 m vor. er schreibt zwar, dass die routenfindung schwierig ist, aber da wir den track haben, sollte es gehen- denken wir. der beginn hoch über eine steile forststraße nach grangettes geht. aber wo soll der wanderweg in 1600 m höhe abgehen, der in der IGC-karte eingezeichnet ist? immerhin gibts morgenimpressionen.



also zurück. eine etage tiefer ging noch ein forstweg ab. wir stoßen wieder auf unseren track. nach 200 hm geht tatsächlich ein schmaler wanderweg ab, der sich etwa mit dem track deckt. dieser endet jedoch nach etwa 1 km an eiuner ruine und einer schlucht. der track geht nun weglos durch dichtes gestrüpp einen ca. 30% steilen hang hoch. wir schleppen erst die räder hoch, dann suchen wir ohne räder. es ist jedoch nichts zu finden, was auch nur annähernd einem pfad ähneln würde. nach 1 std. sucherei beschließen wir- es ist inzwischen mittags- umzukehren und uns einen radelbaren weg oberhalb des aostatales zu suchen. jedes mal nehme ich mir vor, in solch einer scheiß-situation ein paar bilder zu machen, um es zu dokumentieren. aber man ist so am suchen, dass man es wieder vergisst. 
unsere pista ciclable vom vortag bringt uns in den kleinen ort VEYNES, 840 m.



dort stoßen wir auf einen radelbaren wanderweg, den "sentiero francescana", einem weitwanderweg, vergleichbar dem Jakobsweg, der in ständigem auf und ab mal auf schotter, mal mit trailartigen abschnitten, vorbei an vielen burgen bis MAZOD führt.















kurz danach geht der weg durch eine art niederwald mit dornengestrüpp. ich warne michel noch, doch nach der nächsten kurve hat er sich einen platten gefangen.der ist natürlich schnell repariert. aber schon kurz darauf wieder luftverlust. wir finden zahlreiche kleine dornen in der karkasse, die wir zwar sorgfältig entfernen. aber der luftverlust beschäftigt uns in den nächsten tagen immer wieder. übrigens die einzige panne unserer tour, was für das material und die radhändler spricht. (Radsport hauptmann, Rieneck/ Sigi Leib, Otzberg Odenwald)
michels gefährt als es wieder rollte:



der weitere weg ist abwechslungsreich.lediglich kurz vor Chatillon, 550 m müssen wir auf eine hauptstraße SS26 ausweichen. Unterkunft in Chatillon eine echte "Kaschemme" 2**. ich nehme sicherheitshalber meinen hüttenschlafsack aus angst vor flöhen- hätte wahrscheinlich nicht geholfen, hatten aber keine.


----------



## isartrails (8. November 2014)

p100473 schrieb:


> (...) dort stoßen wir auf einen radelbaren wanderweg, den "sentiero francescana", einem weitwanderweg, vergleichbar dem Jakobsweg, der in ständigem auf und ab mal auf schotter, mal mit trailartigen abschnitten, vorbei an vielen burgen bis MAZOD führt. (...)


Da issi ja, die von mir erwähnte "Via Francigena", die von Canterbury bis nach Rom führt. In dem Abschnitt bis Chatillon waren wir also auf derselben Trasse unterwegs und die Bewässerungskanäle hast du auch gefunden. Manchmal ist es halt besser, Mönchen aus dem Mittelalter zu folgen als Bergführern aus dem Chiemgau. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Danke übrigens für die Karten. Damit wird's nachvollziehbarer.


----------



## p100473 (8. November 2014)

10. tag: Chatillon- Champoluc über colle biere/portola: 2.200 hm, 42 km, 5 h fahrtzeit
den heutigen tag würde ich als nicht sonderlich berauschend bezeichnen: schwüles wetter mit bedecktem himmel, zähe auffahrt, abfahrt auch zu schieben, evtl. auch erschöpfungserscheinungen. aber auch solche tage muss es geben und muss man packen. deshalb heute keine sonderlich guten bilder, da kein gutes licht.
da es in unserer kaschemme kein frühstück gibt, nehmen wir in der bar nebenan einen cappu und 2 süße teile- keine gute grundlage für eine auffahrt über 2.200 hm. von chatillon fahren wir auf einer immer einsamer werdenden teerstraße kehre um kehre höher bis in den kleinen ort NISSOD, 1380 m.obwohl der himmel bedeckt ist, hat es eine sehr hohe luftfeuchtigkeit und wir tropfen wie nach einem saunagang.



auf unserer IGC-karte ist ein kleines strässchen über 1.700 m Höhe ins nördl. VALLE PROMIOD eingezeichnet, das aber so nicht existiert. nachdem wir aus einem sackweg umgekehrt sind, finden wir einen fahrtweg nach Promiod, 1.480 m. von hier beginnt die lange, zähe auffahrt über unseren heutigen pass, den COL DI PORTOLA, 2.410 m. zunächst durch lichten lärchenwald, dann durch ein weites almgelände unterhalb des MONTE ZERBION , 2732 m, der heute aber völlig wolkenverhangen ist.






je höher wir kommen, desto windiger wird es. die letzten 200 hm dann offroad schieben bis zum passeinschnitt.(Schieben ca. 1 stunde) auch hier kalter wind. wir befinden uns praktisch südlich unseres übergangs vom 3. taG über den col de nana und sehen das BREITHORN, leider nebelverhangen.



da es auch nach der anderen seite sehr nach regen aussieht, setzen wir unseren weg fast ohne pause fort.






leider müssen wir fast den gesamten abstieg durch den steilen verblockten hang bis zum almweg chavannes schieben.(ca 700 hm, 1 h)
wir haben mal wieder dusel und schaffen die abfahrt durch das skigebiet AYAS ohne nass zu werden. nun wäre es zeit, mal eine kleine pause zu machen. (15 h) während wir in lignod etwas trinken regnet es gerade 1/2 stunde. bis nach champoluc ist es wieder trocken und wir haben nochmals bessere aussicht.






da das hotel cervinia (von unserer übernachtung am 2. tag) nun bereits herbstpause macht, kommen wir nebenan unter. diese location ist ebenfalls sehr empfehlenswert: super essen, gute zimmer, ausser uns sind lediglich noch 2 italienische familien da.


----------



## p100473 (13. November 2014)

Tag 11: Champoluc- Rif Sottile am pso Valdobbia auf 2.480m: 2.600 hm, 45 km, 6 h Fahrtrzeit
nach dem gestrigen "fadenTag" heute wieder einer mit vielen highlights-ich möchte fast sagen der rundeste tag der tour: anspruchsvoll, aber machbar, geniale ausblicke in einer hochgebirgsszenerie, die fast nur für uns gemacht zu sein scheint.
nach einem super frühstück biegen wir kurz nach champoluc auf eine fahrbare almstraße, die uns zu den almen chavannes+ pra sec führt. michellegt sich mit dem hirtenhund an...



der himmelist klar und sonnig, ohne jegliche schwüle. von dort beginnt die schiebestrecke durch den kessel von mascognaz, der fast einem natürlichen riesigen amphitheater gleicht. 



von unten ist nicht ersichtlich durch welche scharte der weg führt. es geht in serpentinen einen sehr steilen verblockten hang empor. das rad muss hier ganz getragen werden. der puls schnellt empor. selbst michel trägt und das will etwas heißen.



am colle palasinat, 2.668 m bietet sich in der klaren morgenluft eine einmalige aussicht auf die bergseen battaglia und palasinat, die wie blaue augen in den braunen matten liegen.






auch die abfahrt ist gut machbar. eine einmalige hochgebirgsszenerie.


















bald beginnt eine almstraße.rasant geht es abwärts bis zur alm champeglia. das rifugio alp grüßt herüber. dann wieder aufwärts über den colle RANZOLA, 2.174 m. nur die letzten 100 hm vor der madonna am pass sind zu schieben.



das folgende wegstück über den WEISMATTEN-pass ist auf der karte mal wieder schlecht dargestellt. auch achims beschreibung ist irreführend. ab ranzola nach süden auf dem WW 3a/3b, dann folgt ein gegenanstieg 200 hm an steilem hang, der fast steigartig in eine felsscharte führt, um ebenfalls schiebend bergab (ca.45 min) bis zur alm pra bianco, 2030 m auszulaufen. 



dafür rollt es bergab bis GRESSONEY. 



über eine andere verbindung vom valle d´ayas ins valle gressoney über die alta via No1 bzw. den COL DI PINTER, 2.777 m haben wir keine bike-beschreibung gefunden.
in gressoney führt gerade der berglauf "tour de geants" durch. es soll der härteste bergmarathon europas sein. die teilnehmer müssen bei 7 lauftagen jeden tag zwischen 40-50 km im hochgebirge überwinden, insgesamt ca., 25.000 hm. die strecke ähnelt der unsrigen. aber trotz unserer längeren laufpassagen ziehe ich da das bike vor.
wir machen am marktplatz mittagspause. einige läufer kommen walkend vorbei .

Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## p100473 (15. November 2014)

11. Tag: Auffahrt zum Rifugio Sottile,
sorry, was heißt hier "auffahrt"? kein meter ist fahrbar! wir wußten vorher, dass die ca. 1000 hm aufstieg von gressoney St jean auf dem WW 105 zum pso VALDOBBIA, 2.480 m schiebestrecke ist. (ca. 2,5 h) als ich den steilen einstieg sehe, ist mir klar: radel auf den rucksack und die steilen kehren durch den Lärchenbergwald in möglichst gleichmäßigem tempo hochsteigen.




nach dem bergwald wird das terrain etwas flacher und wir erreichen die alm Chialfrazzo.



kurz darauf sieht man schon das Rifugio wie in den bildern in der passscharte stehen, es liegen aber immer noch steile 500 hm vor uns.



ausgepowert kommen wir schließlich oben an. nachdem die sonne weg ist, ist es ziemlich schattig.



das Rifugio wurde schon anfang des 20 Jhdt. als pilgerunterkunft von einem pfarrer gegründet. 



in einem teil des gebäudes ist eine wunderschöne kleine kapelle.



das rifugio wird von 2 jungs bewirtschaftet, die uns auch reichlich und handfest bekochen. in den verschiedenen räumen befinden sich vielleicht 40 betten- wir sind mal wieder die einzigen gäste. als wir ankommen, ist es im gastraum a...kalt- draußen hat es vielleicht 6/7gr. die jungs schmeissen den pelletsofen an. wir können warm duschen und nach dem essen fühlt sich alles schon wieder erheblich besser an.



der abend bricht herein. die wolken haben sich verzogen und es herrscht eine einmalige stimmung, alleine in dieser höhe und dieser kulturhistorisch einmaligen herberge.









sicher ist der aufstieg nicht jedermanns sache. aber wir sind uns einig, dass es sich gelohnt hat und wir dies wieder so machen würden.


----------



## p100473 (21. November 2014)

12. Tag: Rif Soittile- Cerva: 1.300 hm, 50 km, 5 h Fahrtzeit
Tja unsere tour geht dem Ende entgegen. auch die Fahrtleistungen werden geringer. heute aber, weil ich mein  gps im abstieg vom sottile verloren und 2 h gesucht hatte. zum glück war es nur ein e-trex 30.
morgens kamen wir frühzeitig vom sottile weg. die jungs hatten wenig lust, frühstück zu machen und so gabs nur zwieback und einen starken kaffee- immerhin. vom sottile bis zur alm peccia sind es 1.000 hm schieben. kalt wars, eine wunderbare morgenstimmung. zuerst durch eine felsige passage, dann vorbei an almen mit friedlich weidenden tieren, 






natürlich kann man zwischendrin immer mal wieder in den sattel. aber dann kommen wieder völlig verblockte passagen. wir kommen an einer schönen kapelle vorbei.



im Haupttal angekommen rollen wir flott nach Alagnia Valsesia hinaus, wo wir am 1. tag übernachtet hatten.
nach ausgiebiger brotzeit am marktplatz steht unser nachmittagsprogramm an: 1.200 hm aufstieg und 900 hm abstieg auf der GTA über den COL DE MUd, 2.324 m in den kleinen ort RIMA, im  valle SERMENZA. wer die karte betrachtet, wird feststellen, dass es keine andere offroad-variante gibt, um in die sermenza- täler zu gelangen. natürlich kann man den riesigen umweg durchs valle grande nach balmuccia machen.aber das wollen wir ja nicht. wie befürchtet ist der aufstieg genauso steil wie tags zuvor zum sottile.



es hilft also nichts: rad auf den buckel und gleichmäßig hochsteigen...



nachdem wir die serpentinen durch einen lärchenwald geschafft haben, müssen wir einen steilen grashang hoch. deutsche wanderer kommen uns entgegen, die sich über die neue sportart "Radwandern" wundern...



weiter geht es vorbei an verlassenen almgebäuden bis wir endlich nach 2,5 h aufstieg die CAI-hütte Rif FERIOLI, 2264 m erreichen. ich hatte mich auf einen cappu gefreut, aber sie hat bereits geschlossen.






Nun bleiben nur noch 100 hm bis zur passhöhe und man glaubt es nicht, wir können uns einige meter in den sattel schwingen.



auf der unspektakulären passhöhe gibt es nicht viel aussergewöhnliches: keinen weiten ausblick, kein großes gipfelkreuz, nur splittriges schiefergestein, kuhsch...ruhe und wind. col de mud ist für mich zum synonym dafür geworden, was ich nicht mehr tun möchte.



wer gedacht hatte, die abfahrt sei zumindest in teilen machbar, sieht sich getäuscht. steiles verblocktes gelände macht das fahren fast unmöglich.



während michel in seiner spezialdisziplin bergablaufen bald entschwunden ist, hatsche ich hinterher in dieser einsamen wilden landschaft mit all den urtümlichen almhütten.



ich habe mir zwar die zehen abgeklebt, aber die füße schmerzen von der überlastung dieser doch ungewohnten betätigung gewaltig.
doch schließlich erreiche auch ich RIMA.



während michel schon wohlgelaunt beim bier sitzt, bin ich kaputt. aber nach einem cappu gehts wieder besser.
die weiterfahrt bis in unseren übernachtungsort CERVA gleicht dafür eher einer kulturhistorischen reise. IN den orten st GIUSEPPE, rimasco, BOCCIOLETTO sind viele alte gebäude mit aussenfresken, die von einer reichen vergangenheit erzählen. alte steinbogenbrücken, also muss es hier regen handel gegeben haben.









in cerva beziehen wir das von den jungs aus der sottile-hütte empfohlene quartier. es ist zwar nicht so gut hergerichtet. aber für akzeptables geld erhalten wir - mal wieder als einzige gäste-ein gutes abendmenü und auch frühstück bekommen wir morgens recht zeitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (23. November 2014)

TAG 13: Cerva- Rimella über den Pzo Tracciora di cervatto: 1.800 hm, 30 km, 4 h fahrtzeit
es ist schon der vorletzte tag. 30 km klingt sehr wenig für eine tagesetappe- wir waren von 9 bis 16 uhr unterwegs.allerdings zählt der tachoi natürlich nicht, wenn das rad auf dem rucksack liegt. wir haben nochmals super wetter. trotz der 1000 hm schiebestrecke zur tracciora, 1.917 m ist dies ein genialer, abwechslungsreicher  aufstieg bei besten ausblicken. von cerva zunächst einige km bergauf in den kleinen ort rossa, der verträumt am berghang liegt. 
von hier beginnt der steile wanderweg zur tracciora, zunächst auf gut unterhaltenen wanderwegen, die aus einer zeit stammen, wo hier noch viel viehwirtschaft betrieben wurde.









sinnbild der aktuellen zeit ist für mich der bauer, der seine einzige kuh hütet...man hat noch zeit hier.



lange verfläuft der weg durch eine geschlossenen wald aus lärchen+ Tannen. weiter oben kommen wir an mehreren almen vorbei und sehen das erste mal unseren gipfel- die tracciora vor uns:



die letzten 200 hm des aufstiegs verlaufen an einem steilen grashang und immer besser stellt sich die weiße kappe der mt. rosa ins bild. insofern ist der aufstieg zur tracciora zwangsläufig, um den kreis unserer runde zu schließen.






das gipfelkreuz ist von einem zäunchen umgeben und die bank läd zur siesta, zumal man im t-shirt sitzen kann.



der aufstieg hat sich gelohnt: Ruhe, ausblicke und keine touristen. wir sind zufrieden.



den abstieg hatten wir uns mal wieder leichter vorgestellt. es geht zunächst einen steilen grashang mit erlengebüsch hinunter. michel sichtet einen 16-ender hirsch, der sich ob so unerwarteter besucher fast überschlägt. bis zur waldgrenze ist alles schiebestrecke. 






hier steht ein altes jagdhaus- die villa banfi.



Nun beginnt ein kleines pfädchen, das in steilen serpentinen den berghang hinunterführt. die querliegenden hölzer machen die abfahrt schwierig. ein fehler und man fällt den steilen berghang hinunter. weiter unten passieren wir einen windbruch. hier gibts wohl wenig forstwirte, die diesen beseitigen, wenn alle paar monate mal ein wanderer hochläuft. 






weiter unten werden die fahrpassagen häufiger. doch insgesamt benötigen wir 2 h, um nach CERVATTO zu kommen.










Fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## p100473 (30. November 2014)

in cervatto machen wir erst mal pause- es ist ja bereits wieder nachmittags und zum glück gibt es hier noch eine kleine bar. Es ist ein beschauliches plätzchen und am vorletzten tag hat man auch keine so riesige eile mehr. weiter geht es im MASTALLONE-TAL HINAB bis kote 774 m , dann nach norden das kleine strässchen hinauf in den walserort RIMELLA, 1215 m. 



die walser hatten weite teile der alpen erschlossen. jetzt gibt es sprachinseln, in denen die älteren leute noch das walserduitsch sprechen. 
die gässchen voin rimella sind ziemlich eng.



das dorf ist in den hang hineingebaut. das riufugio ist eigentlich ausgebucht- es liegt ja an der gta. aber die chefin ist ausgesprochen gastfreundlich und vermittelt uns an eine bekannte, die etwas oberhalb eine einfache schlafmöglichkeit hat. früher gab es auch hier ein stattliches rifugio und ein alimentario. aber offrensichtlich sind die gäste nicht so zahlreich, als dass sich dies lohnen würde. 



wir können die übernachtung in rimella nur wärmstens empfehlen. denn was hier kulinarisch geboten wird, ist erste sahne. für etwa 20 euro bekommen wir ein 13 gang-menü vom feinsten. natürlich immer nur kleine portionen. bei 13 gängen muss man wirklich überlegen, wieviel man sich auf den teller tun lässt, weil man ja nicht weiß, was noch kommt. und mit überfressenem bauch schläft es sich so gut auch nicht. also es war auf alle fälle der kulinarische höhepunkt unserer tour.


----------



## p100473 (6. Dezember 2014)

14 tag: Rimella- valle anzasca über die boccetta di campello und den lago orta: 1500 hm, 65 km, 5 h fahrtzeit
Heute unser letzter tag. er beginnt mit der gastfreundschaft und dem verständnis der walser. wir bekommen frühstück eine halbe stunde vor der großen gta- wandergruppe. sonst wären wir wohl erst nach 9 uhr weggekommen. also haben wir den riesigen essenssaal zunächst für uns alleine.



die wirtin will uns beim zahlen sogar noch ein panini und obst mit auf den weg geben- umsonst.
der letzte tag lässts wettermäßig nochmals krachen und ist würdig für den schlusspunkt unserer großen schleife. im frühen morgen sind die farben besonders schön.






der walser-weg über den letzten pass- die boccetta di campello, 1924 m ist in einem ausgezeichneten zustand und bis zur pianello-alm praktisch ganz fahrbar.















nur die letzten etwa 200 hm vor dem passübergang sind schiebestrecke an einem steilen grashang.









dann stehen wir am letzten gipfelkreuz und genießen den blick auf die grandiose monte rosa, die in all ihrer weißen pracht nochmals vor uns liegt.









da gehen einem viele gedanken über die ereignisreichen letzten tage durch den kopf. die 600 hm abfahrt nach CAMPELLA MONTI IST BIS auf einige verblockte stellen fahrbar.






so sind wir bereits gegen 11 uhr in dem kleinen bergdorf campella monti, 1300 m, das auch als ausflugsziel für die rennradler dient.









ich bin ganz überrascht, dass michel sogar mal eine nicht abgesprochene cappu-pause einlegt.



der schlusspunkt ist schnell skizziert: lange teerabfahrt 1000 hm nach OMEGNA AM LAGO ORTA. querung auf nebenstraßen über GRAVELLONA, ornavasso, PIEVE nach PIEDIMULARE und schließlich noch die letzten 500 hm auffahrt im valle anzasca zu unserem autostellplatz, wo vor 14 tagen alles begann. 
dabei treffen wir auf eine große RR-gruppe, die den samstag nachmittag für eine ausfahrt nutzt. wir- und sie- sind etwas überrascht, dass sie uns trotz unserer bikes und rucksack nicht mal so ganz locker abhängen können.
tja jungs und mädels wir hoffen, dass wir dem einen oder anderen von euch etwas lust auf die monte rosa runde machen konnten. es muss ja nicht unbedingt unsere lange variante sein.
sollte jemand etwas in der art fahren  und es nicht selbst organisieren möchte, wollte ich noch sagen, dass wir diese tour nach entspr. absprache über den DAV ASCHAFFENBURG organisieren und guiden könnten. bitte mit entspr. PM für gruppen von mind. 5 personen. einziger möglicher termin ist anfang september. es gibt eine kurzvariante = 1 woche und eine 2 w-variante. es gäbe auch gepäcktransport.
demnächst mache ich noch ein paar anmerkungen aus unserem tourenarchiv, wie man die monte rosa mit anderen touren in der region verknüpfen und variieren kann.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2014)

Euer Wetter ist ja echt unverschämt. So viele wolkenlose Bilder ... nachbearbeitet nehm ich an 

Die ganze Strecke auf Karten nachzuvollziehen, ist vermutlich unmöglich. Wirklich schade, dass du keinen Track hast.
Trotzdem danke fürs Berichten!


----------



## ts1010 (7. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Volkmar und Michel,
das ist ja wieder einmal eine sehr schöne und anstrengende Tour gewesen. Liest sich wie immer interessant.  Die Bilder und Beschreibungen ziehen ja einen förmlich in die Westalpen. Und tolles Wetter habt Ihr auch gehabt. Man sieht Euch ja wirklich oft schieben - puh, aber das muß ja so sein, bei so einer schönen Tour.
Schau 'mer mal was 2015 so alles bringt.

Viele Grüße
Torsten


----------



## keinTrinkwasser (7. Dezember 2014)

p100473 schrieb:


> 14 tag: [...] sind wir bereits gegen 11 uhr in dem kleinen bergdorf campella monti
> [...] der schlusspunkt ist schnell skizziert: lange teerabfahrt 1000 hm nach OMEGNA AM LAGO ORTA. querung auf nebenstraßen über GRAVELLONA, ornavasso, PIEVE nach PIEDIMULARE und schließlich noch die letzten 500 hm auffahrt im valle anzasca zu unserem autostellplatz, wo vor 14 tagen alles begann.


Um 11 h in Campello Monti - habt Ihr da erwogen, auf der GTA-Strecke den direkten Weg ins Valle Anzasca zu nehmen, statt den riesigen Umweg durchs Toce-Tal? Wirkt auf der Wanderreitkarte ganz interessant.
Danke für den guten Bericht.


----------



## isartrails (7. Dezember 2014)

@p100473: Also erstmal mein Kompliment zu der anstrengenden und aufregenden Tour und danke für den interessanten Bericht.
Ich hab jetzt jedesmal mit Interesse mitgelesen, würde aber gerne nochmal meine Anmerkung vom Anfang wiederholen: so ganz ohne Karte ist das für mich kaum nachvollziehbar, wo ihr da rumgekurvt seid.
Du hast dir sicher bei der Vorbereitung, Planung, Durchführung und im Anschluß hier so viel Mühe gemacht, die Tour in Form zu packen, da wäre eine zusätzliche Kartenübersicht, die du als einfachen Screenshot aus GoogleMaps hättest zusammenzimmern könntest, sicher nicht die Riesenaktion gewesen.
Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht geht es auch nur mir so: ich bin einer, der muss das visuell auf einer Karte vor sich nachvollziehen können, um das geschilderte Erlebnis teilen zu können. So wie du die Reise erzählst, bleibt das für mich ein Abenteuerbericht im nordtalienischen Nirwana mit zig Pass- und Tälernamen, die mir zum großen Teil nichts sagen. Eventuell ein Tageshöhenprofil und ein Kartenausschnitt der jeweiligen Etappe vor jedem Tag wäre der Nachvollziehbarkeit halber dienlich gewesen. Das kann man in Gpsies mit wenigen Klicks machen, auch wenn man keinen Track hat.
Spätestens wenn du die Tour nochmal mit Teilnehmern des DAV wiederholen möchtest, wollen deine potentiellen Mitfahrer "Butter an die Fische", sprich Klarheit, wo sie rumgeführt werden. Da hättst du das dann auch gleich im Anschluß an eure Befahrung machen können, wo die Erinnerung noch frisch ist.
Dennoch: Hut ab vor der Ausdaueraktion!


----------



## p100473 (7. Dezember 2014)

hallo kein trinkwasser,
_"Um 11 h in Campello Monti - habt Ihr da erwogen, auf der GTA-Strecke den direkten Weg ins Valle Anzasca zu nehmen, statt den riesigen Umweg durchs Toce-Tal? Wirkt auf der Wanderreitkarte ganz interessant.
Danke für den guten Bericht. "
_
diskutiert haben wir die weiterfahrt von campello monti über die pta USCIOLA, ca 2.200 m schon. nur waren wir die tage vorher so viel gelaufen, dass wir es am letzten tag mal wieder rollen lassen wollten. zudem hatten wir unser zeitbudjet für die tour bis zum rande ausgeschöpft: wir mussten um 15 uhr am auto sein, weil wir-leider- am selben tag noch nach hause kommen mussten. das hatten wir unseren frauen wegen des straßenfestes in HOFSTÄDTEN versprochen. nun ja, letztlich waren wir erst um 24 uhr zu hause. wir hatten die erfahrung gemacht, dass die gta i.a. kaum fahrbar ist. Rimella- bocch campello war die einzige ausnahme. also hätte alleine der aufstieg camp monti/pta usciola ca. 1000 hm wieder 2-3 std fußmarsch bedeutet. der weitere weg bis ins valle anzasca ist sehr sehr weit. wenn du da nicht weite teile fahren kannst, läufst du da alleine einen halben tag. man müsste da mal im netz recherchieren.  der weg übers valle ossola ist tatsächlich ein großer umweg und nicht so interessant, dafür aber kalkulierbar. 
aber probiere doch einfach mal den übergang über die pta usciola und halte uns auf dem laufenden.

VO


----------



## p100473 (7. Dezember 2014)

hallo Isar,
_"wäre eine zusätzliche Kartenübersicht, die du als einfachen Screenshot aus GoogleMaps hättest zusammenzimmern könntest, sicher nicht die Riesenaktion gewesen."_

ich kann dein anliegen verstehen, habe jetzt aber keine zeit, dem zu entsprechen. vielleicht kommen mal wieder ruhigere zeiten... bzw. habe ich jemand, der mir das mal zeigt. die beiden ausschnitte hatte ich ja vor T9 angehängt und die routenskizze vor T 12. danach bin ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass es eine vereinbarung in diesem forum ist, keine kartenausschnitte darzustellen. also der eine sagt so, der andere will etwas anderes. für diese ganze tour brauchst du nur die karten: kompass 85, IGC 5+10. so lässt sich dies perfekt nachvollziehen. 
ich habe für den DAV hier in AB schon so viele vorträge von touren gemacht, mit höhenprofilen+ route in google earth. deswegen war die nachfrage nach schwierigeren touren auch nicht besser  als ohne. für die leute hier sind ganz andere dinge von bedeutung, um eine tour mitzufahren. also biete ich einfachere touren an und fahre die anspruchsvolleren mit meinen freunden selbst, zumal dies weniger arbeit ist.
wenn du dich speziell für teile der tour interessierst, kann ich dir natürlich jederzeit info-material zukommen lassen.
ich habe jetzt mal genug zeit in diesen bericht gesteckt. jetzt muss ich meine "Freizeit" mal wieder für etwas anderes, neues nutzen.

VO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (8. Dezember 2014)

p100473 schrieb:


> ... bin ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass es eine vereinbarung in diesem forum ist, keine kartenausschnitte darzustellen. ...


Das ist mal wieder so eine Aussage, wie ich sie liebe. Sie basiert auf völliger Unkenntnis der Rechtslage.
Es geht im Grunde darum, dass du keine Urheberrechte verletzten darfst und die Gefahr einer solchen durch eine unautorisierte Veröffentlichung auch für den Forenbetreiber theoretisch bestünde.
In der Praxis wird kein Kartenverlag meckern, wenn du eine Übersicht in niedriger Größe und Auflösung veröffentlichst. Denn es besteht in diesem Fall keine Gefahr einer wirtschaftlichen Vorteilsnahme.
Ich erklär's gerne: Du zitierst beispielsweise Kompass. Die haben ihre Karten online. Wenn du nun einen Screenshot von deren Kartenseite machen würdest und diesen hier mit Quellenangabe veröffentlichen, dann wäre dies nichts anderes, als wenn man sich die entsprechende Karte auf der Kompass-Seite selbst angesehen hätte. Anders sieht es aus, wenn du den Screenshot in einer Art Touren-Informationssammlung anbieten und potentiellen Nachfahrern gegen Entgelt zukommen lassen würdest.
Aber man muss ja keine Karten nehmen, wo die Nutzungsrechtesituation unklar ist. Man kann leicht Kartenausschnitte von öffentlich freien Open Street Maps nehmen, oder man bastelt sich einen groben GPS-Track mit wenigen Klicks auf einem Trackportal zusammen und bindet hier den Link zu diesem künstlich erzeugten Track ein. Den sieht man dann auch auf einer Karte und du hast sie noch nicht einmal selbst "abgedruckt".
Wäre deine Tour (nur mal rein theoretisch) auf französischem Grund verlaufen, dann gibt es in Frankreich eine Reihe von Portalen, welche die Touren auf den offiziellen und urheberrechtlich geschützten Kartenmaterial des staatlichen Vermessungsamts IGN darstellen. Und zwar völlig legal.

Aber es ist okay. Ich kann verstehen, dass du wenig Zeit hast oder kaum Lust, dich in eine Materie einzuarbeiten, die neu ist für dich.
Vielleicht laufen wir uns ja mal bei einer gemeinsamen Fachübungsleiter-Fortbildung über den Weg. Dann zeig ich dir gern, wie das geht. Es ist einfacher als du denkst.


----------



## p100473 (20. Dezember 2014)

da habe ich als nachtrag noch ein paar bilder von michel, die mir bei erstellung meines berichts noch nicht zur verfügung standen, die aber einen ganz guten eindruck vermitteln.
zu Tag 4:  das war der herrliche ausblick auf die gletscher des BREITHORN, 4.170 m, also praktisch der große zusammenhängende gletscherkomplex zwischen Monte rosa und matterhorn, vom col de nana aus.



dann der anstrengende aufstieg zum COL DE VESSONA, 2.770 m.



nach der hangquerung gehts in den sattel oben links und da standen sie die majestätischen steinböcke- völlig unbeeindruckt von uns.



hochalpine moränenlandschaft:



passübergang colle de vessona, 17 uhr, jacke drüber und nix wie runter



dann kommt die ewig lange und anspruchsvolle abfahrt/abstieg vom vessona ins valpelline, 1.800 hm gehts da runter.



weiter unten- wenn noch kraft vorhanden ist, nach 2.800 - kommt man auch in einen ganz guten fahrtrythmus:







dann noch ein paar bilder von Tag 5: Valpelline- colle champillon- grand st. bernhard- colle de fenetre- valle ferret, das waren dann 2 tage mit je  fast 3.000 hm aufstieg.
da konnte man hoch zum colle champillon, 2.708 m mal eine kurze strecke fahren:



über die gipfelscharte des colle champillon:



der erste teil der abfahrt vom champillon ist gut fahrbar.



an dieser felsnase gehts kurz vor der passhöhe des grand st. bernhard ab zum fenetre de ferret



der saumpfad ist ein uralter handelsweg und wie der name schon sagt es ist das einzige durchstiegsfenster ins valle ferret
die abfahrt wird immer wieder durch felsddurchsetzte passagen unterbrochen, aber die hochgebiurgslandschaft um die lacs de fenetre im abendlicht ist grandios.









weiter unten kurz vor der alpe la chaux lassen sich mal wieder längere stücke einer hangquerung fahren.







Jedes der bilder weckt die erinnerung und das verlangen, hier nochmals zurückzukehren und die wenigen noch offenen übergänge ebenfalls zu befahren.


----------



## Del Pedro (20. Dezember 2014)

Genial! Ich freue mich immer mehr auf nächstes Jahr. Wir werden wohl Teile von Zahn's Gta 4 und 5 verbinden, mit Anfahrt über den Monte Moropass und Rückfahrt über den Theodulpass.


----------



## p100473 (20. Dezember 2014)

hallo Pedro,

die idee finde ich schon mal gut. also ihr habt vor: Brig-Moro- Turlo-Olen- bettaforca- col de nana und dann schon über den Theodul zurück ? oder die gta 5 weiter bis Courmayeur, dann ähnlich wie wir nach Aosta, weiter Valpelline und dann über den Theodul? Den Paradiso habt ihr dann nicht drin. andere möglichkeit ist von valpelline über das fenetre de durand wieder ins Rhone-tal und dann über Riedmatten und colle de torrent wieder zurück.(=alte mt rosa umrundung von Achim) das wäre dann die aneinanderreihung fast aller knapp 3000 m hohen pässe in der region und eine ultimative tour- nur eben ohne Theodul, wobei der eigentlich nicht so interessant ist, ausser dass es halt über einen flachen gletscherteil geht.
Einziger nachteil: der moro. den bin ich zwar (extra) noch nicht gefahren, weil wenn achim eigentlich davon abrät, hat das seinen grund, da kenne ich ihn. das ist schon klar, dass das ca 3- 4h schieben/tragen in hochalpinem gelände über felsgerödel und runter auf rutschigen platten bedeutet? aber sonst scheints aus dem Rhonetal ja keine andere möglichkeit zu geben.

VO


----------



## Del Pedro (21. Dezember 2014)

Also meine erste grobe Planung sieht folgende Route vor:

Visp - Monte Moropass - Macugnaga - Colle del Turlo - Alagna - Colle d' Olen - Stafal - Colle di Bettaforca - (eventuell Passo sup. di Bettolina oder einfacher über Pso. del Rothorn um dem Skizirkus zu entgehen) - Champoluc - Col di Nana - Cretaz - Colle di Valcournera - Valpelline - Col Champillion - Entroubles - Col Malatra - Courmayeur - Col de la Seigne - Col du Berrio Blanc - Col di Arp - La Thuile - Punta della Croca - La Salle - Col de Lauson - Cogne - Col di Pontonnet - Chatillon - Lago di Cignana - Cervinia - Theodulpass - Zermatt

Statt Olen und Bettaforca gibt es ja einige Alternativen, da muss ich mir noch genau anschauen welche den besten Kompromiss aus Fahrbarkeit und Bergerlebnis bietet. Vom Passo sup. di Bettolina schiebt der Achim sowieso runter, ich befürchte da wird für uns auch nicht viel zum fahren sein. Dafür würde sich ein Abstecher zum Rif. Q. Sella und je nach Schneelage hinauf in Richtung Pta. Castore anbieten.

Vom Valcornera wird generell abgeraten, einen motivierenden Bericht habe ich gefunden, also müssen wir den probieren 

Ob der Weg vom Col de la Seigne über den Col du Berrio Blanc zum Col di Arp fahrbar ist weiß ich nicht. Ein paar Fotos die ich gefunden habe schauen nicht schlecht aus.

Den Lauson müssen wir aufgrund der 3296m einfach mitnehmen, vom Pontonnet suche ich noch eine geeignete Abfahrt, weil 1500hm vom Biv. Berrez Rotary hinunter auf Forststraße will ich nicht akzeptieren  
Eventuell über den Col d'Eyele und Col Mezove hinunter ins Aostatal. Da habe ich aber noch keine guten Karten zum planen.


----------



## Ventoux. (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo
Ich liebe es, auf Karten und im Netz Touren zu recherchieren und auch Tracks zu erstellen. Nun habe ich dem allgemeinen Bedürfnis entsprechend die Monte-Rosa-Umrundung von @p100473 so gut es ging aufgrund der Berichte grob aufgezeichnet. Somit kann die Tour nun auch bildlich nachvollzogen werden. Viel Spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p100473 (21. Dezember 2014)

hallo pedro,

gutes vorhaben, spannend. du liebst die hohen übergänge und die direkten verbindungen? moro weißt du ja, was auf dich zukommt.
bettolina statt bettaforca und abfahrt durchs valle di verra weißt du ja, was achim geschrieben hat, da er diese variante bei der pioniertour auch probiert hatte. abstecher zum rif sella, 3.585 m bin ich mal gespannt, was du dazu zu berichten hast.
wo hast du den bericht bzgl. VALCONERA, 3.066 m/biv manenti gefunden, würde mich interessieren. scheint auch ziemlich hochalpin zu sein.
du wolltest vom col de la seigne zum colle d´youla und dann hinunter durchs valle youla nach la Thuile? wir wollten ja von courmayeur direkt da hoch, als das wetter- der einzige regentag- das verhinderte. deshalb kann ich darüber nichts sagen. 
die punta croce wird dir spaß machen. die aussicht ist geil! 
Zum LAUSON, 3295 m fährst du dann die VALSAVARANCHE-talstraße hoch? wir kamen seinerzeit ja von süden über den col de nivolet. den übergang über den PONTONNET; 2897 m habe ich jetzt nicht so dramatisch in erinnerung. zu schieben waren im aufstieg ca 45 min und im abstieg ebenfalls, ging durch so eine schuttreisse, in Ko-karte WW 6.

aber gleich was du machst, die route ist ziemlich genial. viel spaß weiterhin bei der planung.

VO


----------



## isartrails (21. Dezember 2014)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich liebe es, auf Karten und im Netz Touren zu recherchieren und auch Tracks zu erstellen. Nun habe ich dem allgemeinen Bedürfnis entsprechend die Monte-Rosa-Umrundung so gut es ging aufgrund der Berichte grob aufgezeichnet. Somit kann die Tour nun auch bildlich nachvollzogen werden. Viel Spass...


Danke, dass mich noch einer erhört...!  ;-)
Endlich knipst einer bei mir den Erkenntnisschalter an. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Man hätte das auch noch online auf ein Portal laden können, die Warnung dazu schreiben, dass es künstlich am PC erzeugt wurde, nur zum Studium und nicht zum Nachfahren geeignet ist und dass jede Nutzung auf eigene Gefahr erfolgt. Voilà und schon bekommt das allgemeine Interesse ein Bild.

Übrigens zur Info: auf Portalen wie GPSies.com kann man solche Touren mit überschaubarem Klickaufwand osm-datengenau auf vorhandenen Wegeinformationen erstellen, d.h. der künstlich erzeugte Track hat dann keine abkürzenden Geraden mehr, sondern eine "realistische" Führung entlang der Wege. Gut, etwas Übung gehört dazu. Eine 480 km-Runde bekommt man dann in weniger als einer Viertelstunde hin. Natürlich sagt das dann noch nichts über die Befahrbarkeit oder Machbarkeit aus.


----------



## smx (21. Dezember 2014)

Hi Pedro,



Del Pedro schrieb:


> Den Lauson müssen wir aufgrund der 3296m einfach mitnehmen, vom Pontonnet suche ich noch eine geeignete Abfahrt, weil 1500hm vom Biv. Berrez Rotary hinunter auf Forststraße will ich nicht akzeptieren
> Eventuell über den Col d'Eyele und Col Mezove hinunter ins Aostatal. Da habe ich aber noch keine guten Karten zum planen.



Wir sind dieses Jahr vom Aostatal das Valsavarenche hoch, über den Lauson, nach Cogne, wieder hoch zum Col Pontonnet und direkt Richtung Norden nach Fenis abgefahren - das hat mir so sehr gut gefallen, würde ich jedem empfehlen. Die Auffahrt zum Pontonnet ist ein Traum (wenn man die Stromleitungen ignoriert), der Pass selber kam mir nach dem Lauson recht "tief" vor 

Die Abfahrt geht dann durch ein sehr wildes Tal, über einen recht guten und neuen Weg durch ein Schotterfeld. Manche Kurven sind recht schwer, wir sind bei 1a Wetter 95% gefahren. Bei Nässe oder Nebel kann es aber fies werden. Nach 600Hm Trail geht es dann auf Schotter und bald Asphalt weiter, hier gibt es aber immer mal wieder kleine Abzweige die durchaus nett sind (Weg Nummer "2" glaub ich). 

Im Aostatal kommst Du dann perfekt raus für den weiteren Weg Richtung Theodulpass. Besonders toll fand ich bei der Route der Kontrast zwischen den zwei 3.300m Pässen Col Lauson und Theodul - Unterschiedlicher könnten die nicht sein.

Bei Bedarf kann ich auch noch ein paar Fotos oder ne Route hochladen.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Del Pedro (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo p100473 und Sebastian!

Also vom Monte Moropass hinunter denke ich schon, dass wir das Meiste fahren können (http://www.barbalex.ch/biketouren/wallis/montemoropass/)

Bettolina hinunter hab ich mir noch gar nicht angeschaut, ist einstweilen nur mal ein Hirngespinst 

Valcornera gibts hier einen Bericht in die Gegenrichtung: http://2-radler.ch/?p=752 und http://patrickkronig.blogspot.ch/2011/07/matterhorn-umrundung-14-16072011.html

Einer der beiden (Peter) hat mir netter Weise auch auf meine Anfrage geantwortet, wobei er die Abfahrt mit S3-S4 einschätzt, oben viel Geröll und wenig Weg. Zwei Mal gibts auch ne kurze Kletterstelle (sieht man eh auf den Bildern).
Solange es bei S4 bleibt ists für uns fahrbar, wegloses Geröll ist halt so eine Sache. Ich schätze zumindest 50% können wir fahren, deshalb würde ich es ausprobieren.
Ich bin aber noch in der Grob-Planung, das heißt ich hab noch wenige Fotos, keine Luftbilder und sonstige Kleinigkeiten durch um den Weg besser einschätzen zu können. Das ist nur mal mein erster Eindruck.

Vom Col de la Seigne gehts über den Col des Chavannes, Col du Berrio Blanc, Col des Charmonts, Col de la Youlax zum Col d'Arp und von dort durchs Vollon de la Youlax hinunter nach La Thuile. Der Höhenweg schaut ziemlich genial aus, Bilder auf Google ebenfalls, ich gehe davon aus, dass wir zumindest 70% fahren können. Auf meiner Karte wird der Weg erst ab dem Col du Berrio Blanc zu einem Steig.

Zum Lauson würden wir wie du schreibst durch das Val Savarenche hinauf fahren.

Der Weg vom Pontonnet nach Norden wäre Routentechnisch natürlich ideal, ich werde mal auf anderen Wanderkarten schauen ob ich die vom smx angesprochenen Wege finde. Ansonsten wäre ich schon über den Pontonnet hinunter bis zum Biv. Berrez Rotary, aber dann wieder hinauf zum Col d'Eyele und hinüber zum Col Mezove. Ob es dort bessere Trail-Abfahrten gibt weiß ich noch nicht, werde mir morgen eine Karte von dort besorgen. Und so weit ist es dann von Champdepraz auch nicht zurück nach Chatillon, wenn wir dafür 1500hm mehr Trail bekommen.

Über Fotos freue ich mich auf jeden Fall Sebastian!

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Biking_Flow (25. Dezember 2014)

@Del Pedro, falls du die Tour dieses Jahr fährst, lass uns auf jeden Fall wissen, wie der Col Valcournera zu machen war. Die ganzen schönen hohen Pässe und Touren auf der südlichen Monte-Rosa-Seite stehen bei mir auch schon lange auf der Liste, aber es wird wohl auch in 2015 nichts damit werden...

Falls du fährst: der Col Lauson ist auf jeden Fall eine Reise wert, nicht nur weil er so hoch ist - ist echt schön dort oben. In diesem Sinne, happy trails für 2015


----------



## Del Pedro (4. Januar 2015)

Schönes neues Jahr allen miteinander!

Die Grobplanung habe ich nun abgeschlossen, die A-Route steht eigentlich fest. Tagesetappen habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt, insgesamt sind es überschlagsmäßig ca. 26.000hm bei wahrscheinlich 10 Tagen. Die große Unbekannte ist der große Anteil an Schiebe- und Tragestücken und wie wir damit zurecht kommen. Bisher hatten wir nie mehr als 600hm am Stück zu schieben und tragen. Ich werde mir mal anschauen, wie man das Bike am besten am Rucksack befestigen kann, dann wäre es ja nichts anderes als eine Wanderung mit 20kg Rucksack.

Die oben beschriebene Route habe ich nach weiterer Kartenrecherche vor dem Col de Lauson etwas erweitert. Um die Asphalt-Strecke durchs Valsavaranche zu Umfahren gibt es die Alternative von La Thuile einen kurzen Abstecher nach Frankreich zu machen. Von La Thuile hinauf zum Col du Tachuy, hinunter nach la Savonne und wieder hinauf zum Col du Mont. Auf italienischen Boden ginge es dann weiter über Surier wieder hinauf zum Colle della Finestra und hinunter nach Rehmes-Notre-Dame. Von dort schließlich über den Colle di Entrelor wieder ins Valsavarenche auf die ursprüngliche Route.

Vom Col di Pontonnet habe ich eine dritte Variante gefunden, die mir eigentlich am Meisten zusagt: Vom Pontonnet zum Col di Fenis, dann auf der Nordseite des Rückens zum Col Fussy und hinüber zum Colle d'Etsely. Dann wie schon angesprochen hinunter zum Lago Margheron und hinauf zum Colle Mezove. Über das Rifugio Barbuster und Colle della Croix zum Col de Panaz. Von dort dann hinunter nach Champdepraz und durchs Aostatal nach Chatillon.

Die Pässe der A-Variante wären also:
1. Visp - Monte Moropass - Macugnaga
2. Colle del Turlo - Alagna
3. Colle d' Olen - Stafal
4. Colle di Bettaforca (ev. Bettolina od. Rothorn) - Champoluc
5. Col di Nana - Cretaz
6. Colle di Valcournera - Valpelline
7. Col Champillion - Entroubles
8. Col Malatra - Courmayeur
9. Col de la Seigne - Col du Berrio Blanc - Col di Arp - La Thuile
10. Col du Tachuy - La Savonne
11. Col du Mont - Surier
12. Colle della Finestra - Rhemes-Notre-Dame
13. Colle di Entrelor - Valsavarenche
14. Col de Lauson - Cogne
15. Col di Pontonnet - Col di Fenis - Col Fussy - Colle d'Etsely - Colle Mezove - Col de Panaz - Champdepraz
16. Chatillon - Lago di Cignana - Cervinia
17. Theodulpass - Zermatt

Die B-Variante wäre statt 10-13 die Variante Punta della Croce und auf Asphalt ins Valsavarenche
und vom Col di Fenis direkt nach Chatillon


Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage ob wir ende Juli oder im September fahren.
Im Juli soll es da unten laut dem Achim Zahn öfters lange Hochdruck-Wetterlagen geben. Dafür sind wohl auch etwas mehr Touristen unterwegs und möglicherweise noch einiges an Schnee über 3000m.

Für den September sprechen die geringe Urlauberzahl, wenig Altschnee und eventuell schönes Wetter.
Nachteile wären die kürzeren Tage und bei wetterpech ist es deutlich unangenehmer als bei schlechtem Wetter im Juli.

Was würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## p100473 (4. Januar 2015)

hi pedro,
auf die frage nach der jahreszeit bekommst du wahrscheinlich unterschiedliche antworten. ich habe mir eine kleine übersicht aus 15 jahren alpencross gemacht, welches wetter bei welcher tour in welchem monat geherrscht hat. daraus ergibt sich, dass südlich des Rhonetales anfang september meist stabile wetterlage mit wenigen regentagen und seltenen kaltlufteinbrüchen geherrscht hat. Ende Juli/A August hatten wir dagegen rel. häufige wetterumschwünge, gewitterfronten mit schneefällen etc. Ausnahme war Korsika 2013- aber das ist ja nicht vergleichbar. 
deshalb würde ich für touren, die richtig hoch gehen,  Anfang september bevorzugen. wenn du bei langen tourentagen entspr. früh loskommst, spielen die kürzeren tage m.E. keine rolle. du kannst ja keine 14 std. fahren...jedenfalls registriert man bei sehr langen tagen am ende nichts mehr von der landschaft. das ist mir aber wichtig.
anteil der schiebe-Tragestrecken findest bei einigen unserer tage. ansonsten finde ich, dass die angaben von A. Zahn recht gut passen. 

VO


----------



## 3cinos (11. August 2015)

@ Del Pedro,
seit Ihr schon gefahren? Wenn ja, Stint 15? Wie war es im allgemeinen und speziell Stint 15?


----------



## Del Pedro (16. August 2015)

3cinos schrieb:


> @ Del Pedro,
> seit Ihr schon gefahren? Wenn ja, Stint 15? Wie war es im allgemeinen und speziell Stint 15?



Leider nein, wurde kurzfristig abgesagt, da mein Partner nicht ganz fit war. Sind stattdessen einige kleinere Touren bei uns gefahren.
Aber der Plan steht, nächster Anlauf 2016!


----------



## McNulty (29. November 2016)

Hallo,
weil das hier ganz gut reinpasst. Bin von der Schweizer Bergliteratur verwirrt:
Also Plan: Champillon - Fenetre de Durand - Cabanne de Chanrion dann:
Im Buch Singletrail Schweiz vom Jürg Buschor: über Tsofeiret dann RECHTS vom See runter (Tragepassage, ausgesetzt, nur teilweise mit Seil gesichert).
Auf Ride.ch:
Der Weg von der Cabanne de Chanrion über Tsofeiret nach Mauvoisin ist für Mountainbiker nicht zu empfehlen.

Hat das mal wer ausprobiert?

Edit: Selber gefunden:
http://blog.spoony.ch/2015/07/14/val-de-bagnes-rund-um-den-lac-de-mauvoisin-part-2/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (30. November 2016)

Ich bin den Weg von der Cabanne de Chanrion diesen Sommer ebenfalls gegangen, s. Bericht. Ist auf jeden Fall empfehlenswert, trotz des längeren verblockten Abschnittes. Die Abfahrt zum See auf dem Wanderweg (nicht auf dem Alpweg!) entschädigt für die Bemühungen. Die Zuverlässigkeit über Empfehlungen der Ride kennt man ja mittlerweile aus verschiedenen Berichten.
Anders sieht es über den Champillon aus; von West nach Ost wie Du es planst bedeutet praktisch 900 hM schieben und tragen. Bin den Champillon auch dieses Jahr gefahren, jedoch von Ost nach West, s. Bericht. Nimm besser den Aufstieg von Etroubles über Allein, Ville, Baravex zur Arp du Praz. Von hier kannst Du alles auf dem wunderschönen Trail entlang der Bisse Ru de By bis zuhinterst in den Talkessel fahren.


----------



## McNulty (30. November 2016)

@Ventoux. : Danke für die Antwort. Wg. Champillon war meine Beschreibung unvollständig. Plan ist auf dem Refugio Adolfo Letey (zu nächtigen und dann am nächsten morgen rüber, runter wie beschrieben, hoch Le Chable (Lift), rum Richtung Siviez, hoch nach La Tza (Lift) und rüber nach Collon (dürfte Netto so um die 2000hm haben) muss noch schauen ob/bis wann der Lift geht. Wenn ich mich dann schon bei der ersten Abfahrt verfranse wird es eng.

...übrigens super deine Seite, da muss ich mich mal durchlesen


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Dezember 2016)

Tsofeiret auf jeden Fall machen-ist richtig gut....Blick von oben auf die Abfahrt....





Le Chable-Verbier fährt eh das Postauto....Gondel hatte Anfang Oktober Revision.


----------



## IBEX73 (2. Dezember 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## McNulty (26. Juni 2017)

Hervorhol: Noch eine Frage.
In dem Track

http://www.gps-tracks.com/fenêtre-du-durand-mountainbike-tour-000528.html

bin ich für RUNTER Richtung Aosta Tal auf folgende Beschreibung gestoßen:
 "...fährt man auf 2200 m.ü.M. ganz entspannt und über 9 Kilometer entlang einer Bisse/Suone, also einer Leitung für die Wasserversorgung der Felder in den unterliegenden Dörfer. Das Gefälle beträgt permanent 1%"

Track geht in Champillon oder kurz davor leicht links/nördlich weg

Das müsste doch auch HOCH Richtung Durand gehen, oder?

Edit: Ah, ich verstehe: @Ventoux. -> du meintest schon die Suone:


Ventoux. schrieb:


> Bisse Ru de By


----------



## isartrails (26. Juni 2017)

McNulty schrieb:


> Das müsste doch auch HOCH Richtung Durand gehen, oder?


Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo ich's aufgeschnappt hab, aber irgendwer hat mir mal gesagt, die Suonen seien fürs Biken verboten.
Wie dem auch sei: die einzige Bisse, die ich im Aostatal von Etroubles Richtung Aosta bergab gefahren bin, wäre auch bergauf gegangen.


----------



## Ventoux. (27. Juni 2017)

@McNulty Genau, geht wunderbar auch hoch Richtung Durand. Ein Verbot entlang einer Bisse im Aostatal habe ich nie gesehen. Im Buch "Mountainbiken im Aostatal" sind viele Touren entlang von Bissen beschrieben.


----------



## McNulty (27. Juni 2017)

Vielen Dank


----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2017)

Wir haben jetzt die “grosse” Runde in 9,5 Tagen gemacht.
Strecke:

Sass Grund - Moro Pass - Macugnaga

Macugnaga - Thurlo - Alagna

Alagna – Saletti/Olen (Lift)/Bettaforca (Lift) /Col de Nana – Torgnon

Torgnon – Col de Vessonaz – Valpelline

Valpelline – Fenetre de Durand – Cabane de Charion

Cabane de Charion – Bisse Saxon – Siviez (Lift) – Val de Dix

Val de Dix – Riedmatten – Hauderes

Hauderes – Col de Torrent – Cabane Bella Tola (Lift)

Cabane Bella Tola – Meidpass – Augstbordpass – Gspon (Lift)

Gspon – Saas Grund
Details:

In ganz Saas Grund gibt es keine gebührenfreien Parkplätze – wir haben einen Deal mit der Pension gemacht (Pension Heino – kann ich weiterempfehlen)

Thurlo ist mühsam – hauptsächlich weil man erstmal gefühlt lange ohne echten Höhengewinn durch ein Bachtal schiebt/trägt – man freut sich richtig sobald es richtig
bergauf geht

Lange Etappe – trotz Lift 2200 hm und 4400 tm (fast alles Trail)

Abfahrt vom Vessonaz ziemlich super (entgegen dem Unken von A. Zahn)

Auffahrt im oberen Teil über die Bisse, am Pass dann Eisregen. Cabane Charion typische Schweizer Hütte – eher urig

Wg. Schneefallgrenze 50 hm über der Hütte direkt über die Straße abgefahren und haben den Trail östlich des Stausees ausgelassen. 
Die Abfahrt zieht sich auch so ziemlich wg. Gegenanstiegen auf der Stauseestraße. Plan war bis spätestens 16:30 in Siviez zu sein, um noch hochzulifteln, dass hätten wir auch bei gutem Wetter wahrscheinlich NICHT geschafft ohne Direktabfahrt. Lange Fahrt über die Bisse d. Saxon. Wir sind dann ins Val de Dix reingefahren. Übernachtung im Hotel de Dix in Pralong.
Das Hotel ist ein schöner Ausgangspunkt um am nächsten Tag den Riedmatten zu machen

Riedmatten war dann der „alpinste“ Übergang. Im oberen Teil hat sich der Wegverlauf geändert: Relativ lange in Richtung Cabane de Dix und erst recht weit oben links Richtung Riedmatten. Der „alte“ Weg (viel weiter unter links) ist nicht mehr da (nach der Stahlbrücke sah es auch etwas gefährlich aus). Mein GPS-Track zeigte noch den alten Weg (Quelle entweder A. Zahn Buch ODER Ride Magazin Haute Route – ich weiss nicht mehr von wem – aber auf jeden Fall veraltet) -> aber kein Problem wenn man den Wegweisern folgt.
Letzter Aufstieg zum Riedmatten ist eine ziemlich steile bröcklige Sand-/Blockhalde. Den Steinblöcken die im Sand steckten war nicht zu trauen und es war wirklich einfach kleinere und auch größere Lawinen auszulösen. Dazu kam das in dem Hang doch ein paar Leute unterwegs waren die von der Cabane de Dix auf den Nachbarpass (der mit der Leiter) unterwegs waren. Ganz zuletzt noch sehr steil über eine Sandrinne (bei uns Matsch) mit einer Kettensicherung nach oben.

Col de Torrent nach dem Riedmatten echt Kindergeburtstag und schnell erledigt – lange Abfahrt nach Grimetz und dann über eine Bisse gegen den Uhrzeigersinn um den Talkessel.

Cabane Bella Tola guter Ausgangspunkt um schlank über den Meidpass zu kommen, danach dann noch über den Augstbordpass. Abfahrt wieder sehr schön – fast 15km/2000hm Singeltrail
Auffahrt nach Gspon mit der Minigondel war nochmal richtig spannend

Höhenweg von Gspon – Saas Grund: Noch mal einiges zu schieben.  

Bedingungen (letzte Juli Hälfte):

Alt-Schnee war überhaupt kein Thema mehr

Drei Nachmittage (Auffahrt Torgnon, Fenetre Durand, Val de Dix) und einen Vormittag Regen (Abfahrt in Val de Dix)

Durch das wolkige Wetter das ein oder andere Panorama verpasst
Aber nix zu meckern - hat ja alles funktioniert
Quelle: Achim Zahn GTA 5, Haute Route (Ride Magazin), Tips hier aus dem Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (31. Juli 2017)

Super Beschreibung, danke. Macht richtig Lust auf den Riedmatten und Col de Torrent. Den gleichen Eisregen und Schnee hatten wir am Col de la Seigne und Col de la Croix du Bonhomme.


----------



## cschaeff (3. August 2017)

@McNulty 
Das hört sich ja nach großem Abenteuer an 
Ich weiß, es ist viel Arbeit, aber ich bin sicher nicht der einzige, der sich über einen ausführlichen Bericht und vor allem FOTOS freuen würde 
Auf jeden Fall eine sehr anspruchsvolle und sicher auch eindrucksvolle Tour. 
Demnächast nur noch Westalpen?


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Demnächast nur noch Westalpen?


Das ist eine sehr sehr sehr gute Frage - nach den Erfahrungen/Eindrücken.... Die Übergänge waren schon der Hammer: im Prinzip jeden Tag schiebtragen Moro 600/ Thurlo 1400/Nana 200/Vessonaz 600/ Riedmatten 600/Torrent 200/ Meidpass 400/ Augstbordpass 600 und jedesmal eine Megaabfahrt zwischen 1000 und 2000 tm Singletrail (mit mehr oder weniger langen Schiebestücken) - sehr sehr einsam (in 9 Tagen 4 andere Biker getroffen) ist schon sehr eindrücklich.

Jetzt zu sagen Geiseljoch, Pfitscherjoch, Madritschjoch, Tuxer ist ja alles langweilig wäre sehr hochnäsig und ungerecht. Und andererseits:
Averu-Hütte an den Cinque Torri unschlagbar (oder Bindelweghütte oder Thierser Alpl, oder.....).

Ich vermute, dass es mich wieder in die Schweiz zieht - Jungfrau, Aletsch oder Mont Blanc - oder WestWestalpen - Vom Montblanc Richtung Süden (wenn da die Logistik nicht wäre - Rundtouren sind einfach suuuuuper)

Oder Haute Route (Start in Martigny) und die anderen Zahn-Übergänge und und mal ein zwei Nächte an einem Ort und die Trails mitnehmen die in die "falsche" Richtung gehen (Pierre Avoi hast du sicher vor kurzem gelesen) - oder weiter Richtung Seen Cross.

Oder Dolomiten....

Alpencross von Garmisch, Mittenwald oder Tegernsee dann wieder mit den Enkeln ;-).

Fotos kommen noch ein paar...aber das Thema ist bei mit immer etwas unterbelichtet.


----------



## Fubbes (3. August 2017)

Sehr gutes Fazit zu den Westalpen. 
Es ist dort ja tatsächlich einsamer und wilder als in den Ostalpen und ich kann finde das auch sehr reizvoll. Hochnäsig ist das nicht, aber Geschmacksache. Ich kenne genug Leute, die das nicht so empfinden und lieber eine Standardroute fahren.

Ich mag übrigens keine Rundtouren, trotz der einfachen Logistik. Ist auch Geschmacksache. Bei einem Südwestalpencross mit Ziel Mittelmeer ist diese aber auch kein Hexenwerk. Die Rückfahrt mit dem Zug z.B. ins Susa-Tal ist einfach. Schau dir mal meine Routen von 2010 und 2015 an. Vielleicht probierst du sowas mal. So eine Diretissima, wie ihr sie gemacht habt, ist das allerdings nicht.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Schau dir mal meine Routen von 2010 und 2015


Habe ich schon (mal  - Ja irgendwan mal der große Lago wäre auch was.


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Fotos waren nie meine Stärke....
Tag 1
Wolken wälzen sich bei der Auffahrt zum Moro über die Staumauer





Aufstieg








Madonna I


 




Da hammas:




Abstieg (die berühmten Platten)




Fahren ging auch:




Die Abfahrt ist eher schwierig aber nicht mehr so schwierig wie von A. Zahn vor ?15 Jahren erfahren. Der Pfad ist auf jeden Fall mal nicht flowig weil eng, mal flach, mal steil, immer ist irgendein Fels im Weg. Wenn schotterig dann kein Melonenschotter - der rollt ja sondern Würfelschotter, der das Potential hat das Bike unmittelbar zu stoppen - letztendlich muss man für jeden Meter Abfahrt arbeiten. Den Aufstieg habe ich als eher easy empfunden - klar 600hm - aber nicht ausgesetzt sondern über breite Felsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Tag 2:
Erstmal keine Fotos von mir: Nebel, Wolken, Gedöns

Tag 3:
Vom Saletti/Olen geht in der zweiten hälfte auch Trail - aber richtig S3-Spitzkehren.
Vom Bettaforca vom Refugio auch knackig technisch S2+ (feuchte Felsen)

Die letzten Meter zum Col de Nannaz




Der Trail runter nach Cheney war wieder mal richtig geiler Schei....- wieder nix zum Ausruhen aber schick. Wir sind dann auf der Höhe geblieben und haben sind dann direkt unter Torgnon am Boden des Valtourneche ausgekommen


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Tag 4: Torgnon-Ligan zieht sich.
Hier sieht man schön den Weg vom Col Chaleby zum Col Vesonnaz,rechter Hang zwischen den kleinen Felsen unten und den großen Felsen oben durch - dahin wo von links der Schotterrücken runterzieht.





Wenn man dann vom Vessonaz auf der anderen Seite runterfährt und zurückschaut sieht es so aus (ja da ist irgendwie ein Weg)


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Tag 5: Valpelline - Cabane Charion
... über die Bisse / Suone: Weg war meistens breiter - aber auch zweimal richtig schmal





Wetter macht langsam zu: Querfahrt zum Fenetre de Durand (schade dass der Wanderer noch durch Bild stiefelt)


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Tag 6: Morgens Regen ab späten Nachmittag Regen dazwischen die Bisse de Saxxon (nicht ganz legal) - aber richtig schön

Tag 7:
Dixienne Staumauer.




Wir haben auch den Wanderweg genommen wg. der Steinschlagsperrung - war wahrscheinlich Quatsch, insbesondere wenn hinterher der Bröckelhang zum Riedmatten auf dem Programm steht





Pornorama am Stausee:





Riedmatten von oben Blick in die Rinne


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Tag 9
Abfahrt vom Meidpass








Päuschen:


----------



## McNulty (3. August 2017)

Tag 10:
Gsponer Höhenweg kurz vor Zieleinlauf


----------



## cschaeff (4. August 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schönen Bilder 
Die Platten am Moro sehen schon gewaltig aus.
Sehr schön auch die frisch gezuckerten Hänge am Riedmatten...


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2017)

@McNulty Fass doch bitte noch mal kurz zusammen, welche Pässe vom Verhältnis Hochtragen/Runterfahren aus deiner Sicht im Nachhinein sinnvoll waren.


----------



## McNulty (4. August 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> welche Pässe vom Verhältnis Hochtragen/Runterfahren aus deiner Sicht im Nachhinein sinnvoll waren.



Hm: Legal Disclaimer: Wenn man keine Schwierigkeiten mit länger tragen hat....

Zu den selbst Gefahreren: Sinnvoll sind alle, weil alle runter meistens mehr als weniger fahrbar sind (der Grad der Schwierigkeit hängt natürlich vom Einzelnen ab).
Folgende (kleine) Einschränkungen:
- Abfahrt Thurlo: Nicht wirklich schwierig aber extrem rüttelig über Plattenweg. Unter der Voraussetzung dass das Wetter paßt und man in Alagna die Gondel nehmen will könnte man sogar noch ein Tal weiter. Aber hier gibt es keine Alternative.
- Riedmatten: Routenführung etwas unlogisch: So ähnlich wie Madritsch-Joch -> komischer Kringel und beim letzten Aufschwung muss man schon aweng aufpassen - Aber Landschaft.....

Zu den Gelifteten:
Aus meiner Sicht: Die Abfahrten Saletti, Bettaforca und auch die Querung Verbier-Val de Dix: auch alle recht schön - aber Preis/Leistung selber hochfahren doch schon eher schwächer.

Über den Gsponer Höhenweg könnte man diskutieren (Alternative: Straße nach Saas Grund - eher nicht so toll)  - aber sicher sicher nicht selber nach Gspon hochtreten und dann Höhenweg, den Tag würde ich anders verbringen.

Tourenstrategische Optimierungsmöglichkeiten bzgl unseres Etappenzuschnitt:
- Man könnte notfalls auf 9 Tage verkürzen - den halben Tag weglassen indem z.B. in Gspon oder Stalden startet und dann über den Moro fährt - bringt aber eigentlich nix - weil schon die Anfahrt aus Süddeutschland episch ist - mit Autoverlad etc.
- Wie gesagt: Evt. nach dem Thurlo noch ein Tal weiter.
- Für Saletti, Bettaforca könnte man einen extra Tag spendieren, wenn man nicht gondeln will

Generell wenn man sich bei A. Zahn orientiert: OK - ich war nie Halbprofi - aber die Tendenz ist schon die Aufstiege im Verhältnis "lockerer" zu beschreiben (z.B. die 1400 hm schaffen gute Biker in 2h, etc) als die Abfahrten


----------



## isartrails (4. August 2017)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Fass doch bitte noch mal kurz zusammen, welche Pässe vom Verhältnis Hochtragen/Runterfahren aus deiner Sicht im Nachhinein sinnvoll waren.


Der war gut! 
Ich denke, das definiert jeder anders.
Aus dem Dargestellten schließe ich, dass McNulty sich nicht zu schade zum Hochschleppen ist, wenn sich ihm dafür entsprechend Abfahrtsspaß bietet bzw. ein beeindruckendes Panorama. Ich glaube, so etwas auch schon aus anderen seiner Beschreibungen herausgelesen zu haben.
Ich meine aber, dass schon ich (und ich kann mich schon auch quälen), auf viele dieser Übergänge keinen Bock hätte. Daher dürfte so ein "Quotient" eine recht subjektive Sache sein, die für manche zutrifft und für andere nicht.
Was habe ich schon mich (und Teilnehmer) durch Aktionen gequält, wo man mich am liebsten gesteinigt hätte und ich hinterher dennoch gesagt hätte: war anstrengend, aber sinnvoll.
Umgekehrt reicht mir schon der Blick auf die Landkarte, um in diesem Fall zum persönlichen Urteil zu kommen: Muss ich nicht haben.
Andere studieren die Karte und sagen möglicherweise: ja, genau das reizt mich.
Man muss es wollen, oder lassen. Und daran ist nichts "sinnvoll".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (4. August 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> wenn sich ihm dafür entsprechend Abfahrtsspaß bietet bzw. ein beeindruckendes Panorama.


So Isses 

Definition von "Sinnvoll" gibt es schon in derselben "Peer-Group": Also für die die hier den Thread befüllt/bevölkern weil Sie die Tour mal Programm werden könnte.... natürlich mit gewissen Unsicherheiten/Unschärfen - man steckt halt nicht drin. Die Nicknames bei den Touren sind immer dieselben.
... Ansonsten würde der Erfahrungsaustausch ja nichts bringen ausser wohliges Gruseln.

Zur Orientierung: (Achtung Subjektiv) Was für mich "Sinn macht" steht oben. Was macht keinen Sinn: Orginal A.Zahn Etappen mit 3700hm oder mit dem DAV geführte Transalp oder Racehardteil den Berg hochtragen (weil dann komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht runter).


----------



## Fubbes (4. August 2017)

Ich wollte eine subjektive Antwort. Das passt schon. 

Außerdem kenne ich die südliche Traverse des Monte Rosa, leider in umgekehrter Richtung und ohne Seilbahn, und weiß ganz gut, wie es in der Gegend aussieht. Nach den 1000 hm hochschieben zum Olen und runter über die Skipiste nach Alagna (das war z.B. nicht sinnvoll), haben wir am Folgetag dann den Turlo gestrichen.


----------



## cschaeff (4. August 2017)

Schieben und Tragen ist eigentlich nur dann schlimm, wenn man es nicht erwartet hat. Wer damit rechnet, dass er nur zum pinkeln vom Rad steigen muss, hat bei solchen Übergängen natürlich ein riesen Probelm. Es dauert halt einfach viel zu lang. Und zusätzliche Anstrengung, die man vorher nicht auf dem Radar hatte, tut halt viel mehr weh (Kopfsache).
Ich habe mich schon auf einer reinen Roller-Etappe entlang der Eisack total verausgabt und gestresst, während ich die 1.100 HM Schieben und Tragen zur Keschhütte und anschließend auf den Scaletta als spannend (und überhaupt nicht stressig) empfand. Warum: Weil ich vorher wusste, dass es ein Wandertag wird und ich entsprechend zeitliche Reserven eingeplant hatte.
Deswegen sind so Einschätzungen wie von @McNulty auch so wertvoll (obwohl sie natürlich subjektiv sind). Wenn man das eigene Erleben mit den Tourenbeschreibungen anderer abgleicht, kann man sich im Vergleich ja meist ganz gut einordnen und seine Schlüsse ziehen (auch für Touren, die man selber noch nicht gefahren ist).


----------



## isartrails (4. August 2017)

Ich bin ja im Grunde bei euch, aber wenn ich einen Satz wie diesen...


cschaeff schrieb:


> Schieben und Tragen ist eigentlich nur dann schlimm, wenn man es nicht erwartet hat.


...einfach nicht unterschreiben mag, weil ich Tragen grundsätzlich kacke finden, dann ergeben sich halt automatisch Unschärfen in der Beurteilung und Wahrnehmung dessen, was "sinnvoll" erscheint oder nicht. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich's nicht mache. Habe schon in den Pyrenäen 800 Hm hochgetragen und im Piemont mal 700 runter. War möglicherweise sogar sinnvoll, weil man anders nicht weiter- oder in eine bestimmte Richtung gekommen wäre. Aber Spaß hat's defiitiv nicht gemacht. Mein "sinnvoll" ist halt nicht des anderen "sinnvoll".
In der Tour de Non, die ich für den Tourismusverband Nonstal ausgearbeitet habe, sind auch Schiebe- und Tragepassagen drin, zwar nur kurz und um es mit cschaeffs Worten zu sagen, "gar nicht schlimm", weil in weniger als einer Viertelstunde hat man es erledigt (und man weiß es vorher). Die Passage ist auch "sinnvoll", weil sie einen Riesen-Umweg vermeidet - aber es ändert nichts an "meiner" Tatsache, dass mir (wie oben erwähnt) Tragen grundsätzlich nicht taugt.

Was ich damit sagen will: dass mein Urteil möglicherweise für andere nicht gültig ist. Und umgekehrt.
Jeder, der mich fragen würde, ob ich diese Tragepassage für "sinnvoll" halten würde, bekäme von mir ein klares "Ja" zu hören, mit ebendieser Begründung.
Ich habe aber auch schon bei besagter Stelle zu hören bekommen, ich hätte wohl ne Schraube locker.
Aber jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, was ich darauf das nächstemal antworte: "Du bist wohl nicht in meiner Peer-Group...".


----------



## cschaeff (5. August 2017)

isartrails schrieb:


> ...weil ich Tragen grundsätzlich kacke finde...



Zum Thema Sinnhaftigkeit:
Eine Umrundung des Monte Rosa-Massivs mit dem Fahrrad dient in der heutigen Zeit keinem anderen Sinn, als den Leuten Spaß zu bereiten. Dazu zähle ich Spaß bei der Vorbereitung, Spaß bei der Ausführung und Spaß beim Teilen der Erlebnisse.
Man investiert in der Vorbereitung (Recherche, Planung, Organisation) und in der Ausführung (Treten, Schieben, Tragen). Der Ertrag ist das Erlebnis an sich und natürlich der körperliche Benefit, den jede Art von sportlicher Betätigung mit sich bringt.
Jetzt zieht jeder am Ende einer Tour sein persönliches Fazit, ob der Ertrag im angemessenen Verhältnis zum Aufwand stand (das wäre jetzt meine Definition von "sinnvoll"). Das ist natürlich nie eine objektive und damit allgemeingültige Bewertung. Trotzdem ist ein Tourbericht in Verbindung mit den nackten Daten (km, HM) für mich die mit Abstand beste Informationsquelle für die eigene Tourenplanung. Das man die subjektive Einschätzung noch mal auf die eigenen Vorlieben und die eigene Leistungsfähigkeit herunterbrechen muss, versteht sich doch von selbst?

Noch mal zum Schieben/Tragen:
als Sebstzweck: doof
als Mittel zum Zweck (Einsamkeit, Panorama, nicht enden wollende Abfahrten): unter Umständen sinnvoll...

Peer-Group musste ich auch erst mal googeln...passt im Kontext aber ganz gut


----------



## re lax (25. Juli 2020)

Hier mal ein ganz subjektiver Erfahrungsbericht zur kleinen Runde (Moropass/Theodul) aus der bike von 2014 mit den dort angebotenen gps daten.
Wir hatten weitgehend bedecktes Wetter, so dass sich unser Blick ohne Ablenkung durch die möglicherweise vorhandene großartige Landschaft ganz auf die Trails konzentrieren konnte.
Größter Fehler:Tracks einfach runterladen und ohne Prüfung nachfahren: Das hat uns Tag 3 versaut.

Tag 1 Moropass
Rauf wie erwartet anstrengendes Schieben/Tragen, auch runter viel schieben.
Abfahrt oben über die Platten noch ganz witzig (rutschige Querfahrt), dann Schneefelder, danach nicht fahrbare Geröllrinne, dann ständiger Wechsel zwischen fahren und nicht fahren, viel grobes Geröll im Weg.
Am besten man stellt sich auf runterwandern ein und freut sich über dann doch fahrbare Abschnitte.
Zwischendurch kurzer Blick auf die freigewordene Monte Rosa Ostwand, schon gigantisch.
Die gute Nachricht: 2022 soll angeblich laut lokaler Info ein Trail von der Seilbahn durch diese Passeite gebaut werden, dann erhöht sich die Attraktivität dieses Übergangs sicher beträchtlich.

Tag 2 Turlopass
Ein Schiebetag bergauf, in der Tat unten durch verblockte Wege ziemlich mühsam, ab 2000 m deutlich besser.
Abfahrt war nach dem Moropass eine positive Überraschung. Gefühlt 2 Stufen leichter als Moropass führt der meist breite Karrenweg gemächlich abwärts.
Man hat die Wahl in der Mitte ziemlich rumpelig über Geröll zu fahren oder seitlich die ebenen Randsteine zu nehmen, allerdings mit dem Restrisiko sich ins 2 m tiefere grobe Geröllfeld abzulegen.

Tag 3 Passo Salati und Bettaforca
Seilbahntag  -  was für eine Grütze! Potthässliche Skigebiete und sinnlose Höhenvernichtung. Wenigstens muss man dafür keinen Meter hochtreten.
Im Einzelnen:
Vom Salati erstmal 500 hm auf Schotterautobahn vernichten, dann 200 hm zugegeben netter Singletrail. Der ab Gabiet beschriebene extreme Singetrail (paralell Seilbahn zum Torrente di Moos) ist wirklich extrem, wenn er wieder fahrbar wird ist er auch schon vorbei.
Botschaft: ein Blick auf die Karte offenbart mehrere Alternativen, auch die beschriebene Alternative über Punta Jolanda und Bikeparkstrecke nach Gressoney, also besser da lang.
Nächster Pass Bettaforca: Wieder Landschaft wie im Braunkohletagebau - die Jungs aus der bike geben fürs Panorama 5 Sterne! Ich glaub ich muss da nochmal bei Sonne hin.
Von oben erstmal 400 hm Geradeaushöhenvernichtung, oben kurz interessant dann öde.An einem leeren Speichersee setzt sich die fahrtechnische Ödnis auf Schotterstraße fort um dann bei der Alpe della Forte inferiore einen unmotivierten Schlenker links zum Trail zu machen. 
Offensichtlich hat der Trackersteller sich schon viel früher oben verfahren.
Bei Resy ist das Rifugio G.B. Ferraro empfehlenswert, danach knackiger Trail nach St Jacques, den wir nördlich ausweichend über Beau Bois verlängert haben.
In Saint Jacques wurde Corona ernst genommen, Fiebermessung vor Hotel Check in.

Tag 4 Col di Nana
Endlich werden die Erwartungen mal eingelöst, 600 hm Singletrail vom Col di Nana bis Cheneil - nix zu meckern  . 
Tipp: Die nachfolgende Straßenpassage (wieso überhaupt hierlang?) kann man abkürzen, in dem man aus einer Kehre nach Champleve (Supertrailstück, nicht in OSM) abfährt. Der steile Waldweg von Promindoz nach Valtournanche ist auch noch mal schön.

Tag 5 Cervinia- Zermatt
Statt ÜN auf Theodulhütte morgens mit Seilbahn aufs Plateau Rosa. 500 hm leichte Skipiste (mit ein bisschen schlechtem Gewissen, aber das wird wohl toleriert) zum trockenen Steg - je kälter je besser, am späten Vormittag wars unten schon weich.
Am trockenen Steg dann wegen Wolken Betonbrutalismus statt Matterhorn (ich glaube Zermatt wird überbewertet). Von hier aber 1a freigeräumter Trail bis 2500 m, dann enger und ausgesetzt bis Furi.
Die erhoffte Trailstrecke Zermatt - Visp hatte bis St Niklas ein paar kurze Highlights, aber auch viel Forstweg.

Insgesamt wars natürlich trotzdem schön, aber trailtechnisch sortiert sich die Runde doch ziemlich weit unten ein, wenn man bedenkt, was es sonst in der Nähe oder auch in den Ostalpen gibt.


----------



## baraber (30. Januar 2022)

McNulty schrieb:


> Tag 6: Morgens Regen ab späten Nachmittag Regen dazwischen die Bisse de Saxxon (nicht ganz legal)


@McNulty 
ich muss den Bericht noch mal hochholen.
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Bisse du Saxon komplett für Biker gesperrt ist ?
ich bin bei Fubbes‘ Bericht darauf gestossen, und die würde super in die Route passen.


----------



## McNulty (30. Januar 2022)

baraber schrieb:


> Bisse du Saxon


Ui, das ist lange her. Soweit ich mich erinnere kommt man durch den Bikepark runter und geht dann auf die / eine Bisse. Und da steht dann ein Verbotsschild ..
Oder etwas später...kann aber echt nicht mehr sagen ob komplett...die Bisse zieht sich zumindestens ganz gut.


----------



## baraber (30. Januar 2022)

Danke schon mal.
Falls jemand noch aktuelle Infos hat, bzw. auch wie es in den 'Randzeiten' aussieht wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinizza (31. Januar 2022)

Bei uns ist es noch länger her…10 Jahre!

Aktuell liest man auf https://www.ride.ch/de/touren/haute-route-mountainbike: "Nun folgt man der Bisse des Saxon, wo zwar ein Bike-Verbot besteht, die aber zur frühen Morgenstunde menschenleer ist." Und einen Kommentar vom Sep2021: Having just completed this tour, I confirm that bikes are not allowed on the Bisse de Saxon.

Anno 2011 waren wir von Siviez bis etwa La Tzoumaz auf der Bisse unterwegs. Wirklich schön, aber es zieht sich. Erinnern kann ich mich an ein Verbotsschild irgendwo oberhalb von La Tzoumaz und auf diese Holztafel, die u.a. auf’s Radlverbot hinweist.

Wir waren nachmittags auf der Bisse, trotz schönstem Wetter ganz wenige Wanderer getroffen. Aus Zeitgründen haben wir um 18 Uhr am La Crête du So einen Trail runter nach Saxxon genommen, um das Tagesziel Fully zu erreichen.


----------



## baraber (31. Januar 2022)

@martinizza 
vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Den Artikel in der Ride hatte ich schon auf dem Schirm.
Am Besten plane ich mal mit Alternativstrecke.
Das wäre bis Sion schon ein ewiges Stück, da die Bisse ja schon oberhalb
von la Tsoumaz losgeht.

Anngedacht hätte ich ab Siviez dann die Bisse de Vex Bis oberhalb Sion.
Kann mir jemand irgend Etwas darüber sagen ?


----------

